# Chievo-Milan: domenica 13 marzo ore 12.30 - TV Sky e Premium



## Blu71 (6 Marzo 2016)

Chievo-Milan, domenica 13 marzo 2016 ore 12.30.

La gara, valida per la per la ventinovesima giornata di Serie A, vede il Milan impegnato con il Chievo Verona.

La partita sarà trasmessa in diretta su Sky e su Premium Calcio a partire dalle ore 12.30 di domenica 13 marzo 2016.

In questo topic, come sempre, le informazioni sulla partita, sui biglietti e sull'arbitro. Le formazioni probabili e quelli ufficiali oltre a tutti i commenti prima, durante e dopo la gara e le pagelle sulle prestazioni dei nostri calciatori.


----------



## Blu71 (6 Marzo 2016)

Da vincere per difendere il sesto posto.


----------



## Milan7champions (6 Marzo 2016)

Vincere e staccare il Sassuolo che perdera' con la Juve sicuramente.


----------



## Aragorn (6 Marzo 2016)

Che orario del menga


----------



## AntaniPioco (6 Marzo 2016)

Da vincere e riprendersi con una buona prestazione


----------



## mefisto94 (6 Marzo 2016)

Dai, rialziamo la testa. La Roma è lontana ma Fiorentina e Inter no.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (6 Marzo 2016)

Ma rialzarci di che.. Non siamo capaci manco a finire almeno la stagione bene senza fare pessime figure va.. Fino a gennaio uno schifo, ed ora di nuovo..
Cerchiamo almeno di vincere a Verona va..


----------



## Milan7champions (6 Marzo 2016)

DeviLInsideMe ha scritto:


> Ma rialzarci di che.. Non siamo capaci manco a finire almeno la stagione bene senza fare pessime figure va.. Fino a gennaio uno schifo, ed ora di nuovo..
> Cerchiamo almeno di vincere a Verona va..



Perfettamente ragione, si puo' perdere ma non in questo modo umiliante da vergognarsi.Una squadra scarsa merita un allenatore scarso


----------



## Marco23 (6 Marzo 2016)

Orario pessimo


----------



## The Ripper (6 Marzo 2016)

siam durati 2 mesi.
Vediamo se non vinciamo manco questa


----------



## Milan7champions (7 Marzo 2016)

Farei giocare Bonaventura piu' avanzato senza Balotelli e Menez impresentabili e da schiaffi


----------



## Kaladin85 (7 Marzo 2016)

Balotelli e Menez purtroppo non possono giocare titolari, Luiz Adriano non c'è.
Momentaneamente va abbandonato il 4-4-2 per passare al 4-3-3 (o meglio al 4-5-1)


----------



## The Ripper (7 Marzo 2016)

ripropongo anche questa volta: Honda-Bonaventura dietro Bacca.
Vediamo se Mihajlovic ci legge.


----------



## Aron (7 Marzo 2016)

Milan7champions ha scritto:


> Farei giocare Bonaventura piu' avanzato senza Balotelli e Menez impresentabili e da schiaffi



Giusto. 
Non ci sono alternative.

Si può giocare col 4-3-3 spostando Bonaventura e Honda in avanti, oppure fare il 4-4-2 con Honda seconda punta e Calabria a fare l'ala destra...Ma Balotelli e Boateng non si devono più presentare, e Menez può giocare solo 15 minuti.


----------



## Kaladin85 (7 Marzo 2016)

Tra l'altro, visto che è la terza espulsione stagionale, Mihajlovic sarà squalificato?


----------



## Milan7champions (7 Marzo 2016)

Kaladin85 ha scritto:


> Tra l'altro, visto che è la terza espulsione stagionale, Mihajlovic sarà squalificato?


Speriamo


----------



## Sotiris (7 Marzo 2016)

Purtroppo sono impresentabili Balotelli e Menez.
Tocca fare così:

Donnarumma.

Abate, Alex, Romagnoli, Antonelli.

Honda, Montolivo, Poli, Kucka, Bonaventura.

Bacca.


----------



## Roten1896 (7 Marzo 2016)

Le partite a mezzogiorno ci fanno male come quelle alle 15... comunque il chievo naviga in posizione abbastanza tranquilla


----------



## Jino (7 Marzo 2016)

Vincere per confermare il sesto posto (tristezza) visto che il Sassuolo ha una gara tosta venerdi.


----------



## Milan7champions (7 Marzo 2016)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> Purtroppo sono impresentabili Balotelli e Menez.
> Tocca fare così:
> 
> Donnarumma.
> ...



E' l'unica formazione allo stato attuale da schierare


----------



## Chrissonero (7 Marzo 2016)

Strano ma Non ho nessun interesse per questa partita


----------



## mefisto94 (7 Marzo 2016)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Strano ma Non ho nessun interesse per questa partita



Manco io. Stranissimo.


----------



## peppe75 (8 Marzo 2016)

Senza Bacca che segna...chi segnerà?? Questo è il grande problema!! &#55357;&#56865;


----------



## Schism75 (8 Marzo 2016)

Per me così:

Abate Alex romagnoli Antonelli
Poli Mauri Kucka Bonaventura
Honda bacca


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (8 Marzo 2016)

A Napoli si sono presentati con Pellissier titolare, Floro Flores e Meggiorini stavano riposando per la partita alla loro portata


----------



## beleno (8 Marzo 2016)

scemo io che vado allo stadio, con tutte le cose interessanti che avrei potuto fare


----------



## Stex (8 Marzo 2016)

Abbiamo solo bacca che fa gol. Metterei Bertolacci dietro di lui e via con un 4411


----------



## Aron (9 Marzo 2016)

Se si perde questa, si rischia il tracollo.


----------



## Gabry (9 Marzo 2016)

Milan7champions ha scritto:


> Perfettamente ragione, si puo' perdere ma non in questo modo umiliante da vergognarsi.Una squadra scarsa merita un allenatore scarso



Quindi siamo a posto così direi.


----------



## Kaladin85 (10 Marzo 2016)

L'unica curiosità che mi suscita questa partita è vedere come verrebbe giustificato perdisa se non riuscisse a battere nemmeno il chievo.


----------



## Andreas89 (10 Marzo 2016)

*Ecco le probabili formazze di Chievo-MILAN secondo Sportmediaset:


Chievo (4-3-1-2): Bizzarri; Frey, Dainelli, Cesar, Gobbi; Castro, Rigoni, Radovanovic; Birsa; Mpoku, Pellissier.


Milan (4-4-2): Donnarumma; Abate, Alex, Romagnoli, Antonelli; Honda, Kucka, Bertolacci, Bonaventura; Bacca, Balotelli*


----------



## Jino (10 Marzo 2016)

Avanti con Balotelli, mi vien male.


----------



## Superdinho80 (10 Marzo 2016)

Jino ha scritto:


> Avanti con Balotelli, mi vien male.



si dice che giochera il gemello del degrado


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (10 Marzo 2016)

Da vincere per tenere lontano il Sassuolo.


----------



## Andreas89 (10 Marzo 2016)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Ecco le probabili formazze di Chievo-MILAN secondo Sportmediaset:
> 
> 
> Chievo (4-3-1-2): Bizzarri; Frey, Dainelli, Cesar, Gobbi; Castro, Rigoni, Radovanovic; Birsa; Mpoku, Pellissier.
> ...



.


----------



## MaggieCloun (10 Marzo 2016)

*Sarà Damato l'arbitro di Chievo-Milan.*


----------



## Aron (10 Marzo 2016)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Ecco le probabili formazze di Chievo-MILAN secondo Sportmediaset:
> 
> 
> Chievo (4-3-1-2): Bizzarri; Frey, Dainelli, Cesar, Gobbi; Castro, Rigoni, Radovanovic; Birsa; Mpoku, Pellissier.
> ...



Mihajlovic è capace di far giocare Balotelli solo per dimostrare alla società con quali giocatori si deve arrangiare, anche quando non c'è nessuno a imporglielo.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (10 Marzo 2016)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Ecco le probabili formazze di Chievo-MILAN secondo Sportmediaset:
> 
> 
> Chievo (4-3-1-2): Bizzarri; Frey, Dainelli, Cesar, Gobbi; Castro, Rigoni, Radovanovic; Birsa; Mpoku, Pellissier.
> ...


Vomiterò, vomiterò ogni santa volta in cui vedrò gente come Ebete, Cessolacci, Ritardotelli e Kuckold in campo.


----------



## folletto (10 Marzo 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Vomiterò, vomiterò ogni santa volta in cui vedrò gente come Ebete, Cessolacci, Ritardotelli e Kuckold in campo.



E pensa un pò che non è escluso che a guidare tali fuoriclasse presto ci sarà Brocchi


----------



## massvi (10 Marzo 2016)

Brutta partita, il Milan e' tornato allo sbando in società ed e' finita la benzina.
Va bene il pari per entrare in Europa League. La vittoria e' difficile, con Balotelli titolare impossibile.


----------



## admin (10 Marzo 2016)

*Sky: contro il Chievo si cambia modulo e si torna al 4-3-3

La formazione

Donnarumma
Abate
Romagnoli
Alex
Antonelli
Poli
Bertolacci
Kucka
Honda
Bacca
Bonaventura*


----------



## Jino (11 Marzo 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: contro il Chievo si cambia modulo e si torna al 4-3-3
> 
> La formazione
> 
> ...



Costretto da quanto Balotelli fa schifo. Manco senza concorrenza riesce più a giocare. Piuttosto mette Poli centravanti.


----------



## Kaladin85 (11 Marzo 2016)

Un centrocampo a tre Poli Kucka Bertolacci è una roba inguardabile e tatticamente impresentabile; nessuno sano di mente lo schiererebbe, sono tre giocatori troppo simili, nessuno che sa fare gioco, nessuno che sa stare davanti alla difesa e tutti e tre che accompagnano partendo da dietro, senza dimenticarsi del fatto che Poli corre per il campo a caso.
Al massimo dovrebbe fare Josè Mauri o Locatelli al centro con Bertolacci e Kucka ai lati.


----------



## folletto (11 Marzo 2016)

Kaladin85 ha scritto:


> Un centrocampo a tre Poli Kucka Bertolacci è una roba inguardabile e tatticamente impresentabile; nessuno sano di mente lo schiererebbe, sono tre giocatori troppo simili, nessuno che sa fare gioco, nessuno che sa stare davanti alla difesa e tutti e tre che accompagnano partendo da dietro, senza dimenticarsi del fatto che Poli corre per il campo a caso.
> Al massimo dovrebbe fare Josè Mauri o Locatelli al centro con Bertolacci e Kucka ai lati.



Si ma è anche difficile trovare la soluzione giusta col materiale a disposizione


----------



## Kaladin85 (11 Marzo 2016)

folletto ha scritto:


> Si ma è anche difficile trovare la soluzione giusta col materiale a disposizione



kucka, poli, bertolacci è sicuramente quella sbagliata, però.


----------



## Roten1896 (11 Marzo 2016)

> *Donnarumma
> Abate
> Romagnoli
> Alex
> ...





Kaladin85 ha scritto:


> kucka, poli, bertolacci è sicuramente quella sbagliata, però.



l'11 in sè non è male, forse proverei bertolacci sulla trequarti in un 4-2-3-1


----------



## Superdinho80 (11 Marzo 2016)

raga ma che deve fare, e balotelli non va bene, e il centrocampo con poli vi fa schifo, a questo punto può solo mettere mexes centravanti..


----------



## peppe75 (11 Marzo 2016)

Balo dovrebbe fare panchina tutta la fine della stagione...darei spazio a qualcuno della primavera se fossimo in emergenza...basta, mi ha completamente deluso e scocciato...avete visto come correva Ibra su ogni pallone? Lui a 26anni ha già finito di giocare nel calcio che conta!


----------



## Andreas89 (11 Marzo 2016)

*Ecco le probabili formazze di Chievo-MILAN secondo Sportmediaset:

Chievo (4-3-1-2): Bizzarri; Frey, Dainelli, Cesar, Gobbi; Castro, Rigoni, Radovanovic; Birsa; Mpoku, Pellissier.


Milan (4-3-3): Donnarumma; Abate, Alex, Romagnoli, Antonelli; Kucka, Bertolacci, Poli; Honda, Bacca, Bonaventura.*


----------



## Didaco (11 Marzo 2016)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Ecco le probabili formazze di Chievo-MILAN secondo Sportmediaset:
> 
> Chievo (4-3-1-2): Bizzarri; Frey, Dainelli, Cesar, Gobbi; Castro, Rigoni, Radovanovic; Birsa; Mpoku, Pellissier.
> 
> ...



Difficile individuare una soluzione valida. Il quadro della nostra rosa è davvero desolante.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (11 Marzo 2016)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Ecco le probabili formazze di Chievo-MILAN secondo Sportmediaset:
> 
> Chievo (4-3-1-2): Bizzarri; Frey, Dainelli, Cesar, Gobbi; Castro, Rigoni, Radovanovic; Birsa; Mpoku, Pellissier.
> 
> ...



Almeno Mediaset ha fatto sparire dalla fomazione il mononeurone. L'altro giorno lo proponeva titolare.
Un passo in avanti.


----------



## DannySa (11 Marzo 2016)

Il centrocampo è qualcosa di inguardabile a livelli mai visti, abbiamo gente adattata in più ruoli e il nostro cc tecnico quando manca Montolivo è Bertolacci.. Galliani se n'è sbattuto altamente le palle in questi anni altrimenti non credo ci saremmo fatti scappare Verratti nel 2012 e allo stesso tempo non credo che in ben 5 anni non sia riuscito a portare un centrocampista capace che sia uno.
Il 2012 però è stato sublime, l'uomo mercato fu Traorè, il colpetto dal Genoa Constant e il nuovo Ibra Pazzini (pagato pure all'Inter).
L'anno prima il colpaccio Aquilani, il colpo da mezzo mln di dollari Nocerino, nel 2013 il turno di Poli che l'unica cosa che è riuscito a fare da quando è qui è stato vincere del miele per via di quel gol al Verona.
Ma il vero capolavoro fu Matri, l'imbarazzante Matri, mentre noi siamo qui senza punte, costretti a giocare con giocatori adattati in attacco, con i fratelli degrado in panca come tasse, lui da ben 2 anni e mezzo è a spasso per l'Italia (sotto contratto con noi), a giocarsi finali di coppa Italia, a giocare titolare in EL (e a far pena come sempre), a farsi qualche bella panchina con la maglia della nazionale.. ehh ma la Lazio è senza punte.


----------



## Torros (12 Marzo 2016)

speriamo bene


----------



## 97lorenzo (12 Marzo 2016)

Questa e da vincere.


----------



## Alkampfer (12 Marzo 2016)

donnarumma
abate alex romagnoli antonelli
poli kucka Bertolacci bonaventura
honda
bacca


----------



## Jino (12 Marzo 2016)

Con i 3 di centrocampo si sono sempre viste prestazioni piuttosto abberranti, ma piuttosto di vedere in campo Balotelli mi va benone cosi.


----------



## Andreas89 (12 Marzo 2016)

*Ecco le probabili formazze di Chievo-MILAN secondo Sportmediaset:

Chievo (4-3-1-2): Bizzarri; Frey, Dainelli, Cesar, Gobbi; Castro, Rigoni, Radovanovic; Birsa; Mpoku, Pellissier.


Milan (4-3-3): Donnarumma; Abate, Alex, Romagnoli, Antonelli; Kucka, Bertolacci, Poli; Honda, Bacca, Bonaventura.*


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (12 Marzo 2016)

Ok siamo tutti d'accordo sul fatto Boateng, Balotelli e Menez siano impresentabili

Ma non capisco perché vi lamentate di Poli, i giocatori quelli sono: o Poli o Josè Mauri

Tutta la vita l'inutile che corre come un cinghiale piuttosto che quegli aborti

L'ha capito con 2 settimane di ritardo purtroppo


----------



## MaggieCloun (12 Marzo 2016)

*I convocati del Milan: ci sono Mexes e Luiz Adriano*

PORTIERI: Abbiati, Donnarumma, Diego Lopez

DIFENSORI: Abate, Alex, Antonelli, Calabria, De Sciglio, Mexes, Romagnoli, Simic, Zapata

CENTROCAMPISTI: Bertolacci, Bonaventura, Honda, Mauri, Kucka, Locatelli, Poli 

ATTACCANTI: Bacca, Balotelli, Boateng, Luiz Adriano, Menez


----------



## Now i'm here (12 Marzo 2016)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *I convocati del Milan: ci sono Mexes e Luiz Adriano*



 

finalmente luiz. 
affanbagno i degrado brothers.


----------



## The Ripper (12 Marzo 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: contro il Chievo si cambia modulo e si torna al 4-3-3
> 
> La formazione
> 
> ...


poteva anche pensarci la settimana scorsa
vabbé ormai...


----------



## Superdinho80 (12 Marzo 2016)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> poteva anche pensarci la settimana scorsa
> vabbé ormai...



ci aveva pensato ma dopo l infortunio di Montolivo ha cambiato idea


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (13 Marzo 2016)

Secondo le ultime notizie piu che tridente si andra' verso il 4-3-2-1 con Honda e Jack che agiranno alle spalle di Bacca


----------



## ignaxio (13 Marzo 2016)

*Secondo Sky, novità dell'ultimo minuto: Menez al posto di Kucka per un problema al flessore
La formazione (4-4-2)

Donnarumma
Abate
Romagnoli
Alex
Antonelli
Honda
Poli
Bertolacci
Bonaventura
Menez
Bacca*


----------



## Kaw (13 Marzo 2016)

Infortunio per Kucka nel riscaldamento


----------



## Super_Lollo (13 Marzo 2016)

Noooo , non la vinceremo mai così ... MAI


----------



## Tifo'o (13 Marzo 2016)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sky, novità dell'ultimo minuto: Menez al posto di Kucka per un problema al flessore
> La formazione (4-4-2)
> 
> Donnarumma
> ...



*Quotate le formazioni.. quante volte deve essere detto???*


----------



## folletto (13 Marzo 2016)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sky, novità dell'ultimo minuto: Menez al posto di Kucka per un problema al flessore
> La formazione (4-4-2)
> 
> Donnarumma
> ...



I danni fatti dai delinquenti a gennaio sono stati qualcosa di incredibile


----------



## Dumbaghi (13 Marzo 2016)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sky, novità dell'ultimo minuto: Menez al posto di Kucka per un problema al flessore
> La formazione (4-4-2)
> 
> Donnarumma
> ...



Poco male, come perno davanti alla difesa chi avrebbe giocato? Mistero


----------



## 666psycho (13 Marzo 2016)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sky, novità dell'ultimo minuto: Menez al posto di Kucka per un problema al flessore
> La formazione (4-4-2)
> 
> Donnarumma
> ...



ciao... un centrocampo da paura! Menez al 20 %, Bonaventura che non ha più... bene!


----------



## Hammer (13 Marzo 2016)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sky, novità dell'ultimo minuto: Menez al posto di Kucka per un problema al flessore
> La formazione (4-4-2)
> 
> Donnarumma
> ...



Si fanno male due centrocampisti e siamo costretti a giocare con Poli Bertolacci. Il degrado


----------



## Kaw (13 Marzo 2016)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sky, novità dell'ultimo minuto: Menez al posto di Kucka per un problema al flessore
> La formazione (4-4-2)
> 
> Donnarumma
> ...


Con Menez in campo dal primo minuto, è molto probabile che poi entrerà Balotelli.
La squadra vista così (e i ricambi di oggi) fa davvero pena comunque...


----------



## 666psycho (13 Marzo 2016)

non so perché ma ho l'impressione che a centrocampo faremo mooooolta fatica.


----------



## folletto (13 Marzo 2016)

Ma chi ha fatto quel rinvio / assist? Bertolacci?


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (13 Marzo 2016)

Dai, questi contropiedi vanno sfruttati!


----------



## Super_Lollo (13 Marzo 2016)

5 minuti e sappiamo già come finirà


----------



## uoteghein (13 Marzo 2016)

stiamo già subendo


----------



## Didaco (13 Marzo 2016)

Sembriamo completamente spenti


----------



## Superdinho80 (13 Marzo 2016)

I Believe in Jeremy


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (13 Marzo 2016)

Ci stanno mettendo sotto


----------



## admin (13 Marzo 2016)

Molto male fino ad ora.


----------



## 666psycho (13 Marzo 2016)

dio bono!


----------



## Superdinho80 (13 Marzo 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Molto male fino ad ora.



siamo già in vacanza


----------



## ignaxio (13 Marzo 2016)

Bravo Menez


----------



## Didaco (13 Marzo 2016)

Dai dai!


----------



## folletto (13 Marzo 2016)

Dai che Menez ha messo 20 minuti nelle gambe e poi c'è l'eccezionale, grazie presidente


----------



## Super_Lollo (13 Marzo 2016)

folletto ha scritto:


> Dai che Menez ha messo 20 minuti nelle gambe e poi c'è l'eccezionale, grazie presidente



Dimmi tu poi come uno fa a non odiarli


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (13 Marzo 2016)

Donnarumma ha chiesto il cambio...


----------



## admin (13 Marzo 2016)

Fuori Donnarumma dentro Abbiati.

AIUTO.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (13 Marzo 2016)

Com'è contento il Fascio


----------



## 666psycho (13 Marzo 2016)

eh vai! entra nonno Abbiati!


----------



## diavolo (13 Marzo 2016)

Persa


----------



## ignaxio (13 Marzo 2016)

Nuooo.. Giggio


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (13 Marzo 2016)

Entra Abbiati. Incredibile.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (13 Marzo 2016)

Entra Abbiati, il LAG umano, figuariamoci...


----------



## admin (13 Marzo 2016)

Quindi Diego Lopez è diventato terzo portiere?


----------



## VonVittel (13 Marzo 2016)

Non ho parole, prima Kucka, ora Donnarumma. Qualcuno ci fa il malocchio


----------



## Superdinho80 (13 Marzo 2016)

Sì è rotto pure donnarumma


----------



## Didaco (13 Marzo 2016)

non ci credo


----------



## VonVittel (13 Marzo 2016)

Bacca è veramente uno dei cessi più scarsi quando non deve tirare in porta. Non capisco come abbia fatto a fare in questa stagione certi assist belli per poi sbagliare qualsiasi altra cosa


----------



## Hammer (13 Marzo 2016)

Il lag


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (13 Marzo 2016)

Che tuffo rapido


----------



## Superdinho80 (13 Marzo 2016)

stiamo facendo schifo


----------



## Hammer (13 Marzo 2016)

VonVittel ha scritto:


> Bacca è veramente uno dei cessi più scarsi quando non deve tirare in porta. Non capisco come abbia fatto a fare in questa stagione certi assist belli per poi sbagliare qualsiasi altra cosa



Ogni volta che tocca una palla la perde, pazzesco


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (13 Marzo 2016)

Buon intervento del vecchio


----------



## Super_Lollo (13 Marzo 2016)

Hahaha il lag di Abbiati


----------



## ignaxio (13 Marzo 2016)

Abbiati in un revival del 98


----------



## Milan7champions (13 Marzo 2016)

Pessimi,come al solito non c'e' gioco e si viene dominati.


----------



## Superdinho80 (13 Marzo 2016)

ma come mia non c'è kucka?


----------



## Heaven (13 Marzo 2016)

Stanno giocando di schifo


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (13 Marzo 2016)

Sara un caso, ma dopo una buona fase facciamo schifo sul campo quando iniziano mancare un paio dei titolari (che non sono fuoriclasse) e quando la societa che ha dato questa rosa di grandissima qualita e profondita delegittima il nostro allenatore.


Sara un caso.


----------



## ignaxio (13 Marzo 2016)

Ecco un fermo immagine della parata di Abbiati


----------



## Willy Wonka (13 Marzo 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> ma come mia non c'è kucka?



Ha sentito tirare il flessore nel riscaldamento prepartita.


----------



## alcyppa (13 Marzo 2016)

Che noia allucinante questa partita


----------



## Milan7champions (13 Marzo 2016)

Senza Montolivo e Kucko il centrocampo fa ribrezzo


----------



## VonVittel (13 Marzo 2016)

Baricentro basso, pressing nullo, qualità del palleggio prossima allo zero, intensità fisica infinitesimale.


----------



## Super_Lollo (13 Marzo 2016)

Donnarumma in ospedale


----------



## Superdinho80 (13 Marzo 2016)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Ha sentito tirare il flessore nel riscaldamento prepartita.



questa mi era sfuggita..quindi Menez titolare è stato deciso la?


----------



## ignaxio (13 Marzo 2016)

Comunque che tristezza vedere in panchina un perfetto sconosciuto.. chi è? Cosa c'entra col Milan?


----------



## uoteghein (13 Marzo 2016)

uno strazio.
Le partite del Milan sono uno strazio.


----------



## VonVittel (13 Marzo 2016)

In 30 si buttano dentro in area di rigore, nessuno rimane al limite per ricevere da dietro. Manca intelligenza tattica


----------



## Superdinho80 (13 Marzo 2016)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> Comunque che tristezza vedere in panchina un perfetto sconosciuto.. chi è? Cosa c'entra col Milan?



parli Dell allenatore in seconda?


----------



## Willy Wonka (13 Marzo 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> questa mi era sfuggita..quindi Menez titolare è stato deciso la?



Sì, nella formazione ufficiale diramata Kucka era titolare. Menez è stato inserito in un secondo momento dopo i problemi dello slovacco.


----------



## ignaxio (13 Marzo 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> parli Dell allenatore in seconda?



Esatto


----------



## uoteghein (13 Marzo 2016)

bacca fuori dall'area fa veramente tenerezza


----------



## admin (13 Marzo 2016)

Bacca saltasse UNA VOLTA l'uomo...


----------



## admin (13 Marzo 2016)

Bella parata del fascio


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (13 Marzo 2016)

Il fascio vuole essere IL TITOLARE CAPITANO


----------



## Superdinho80 (13 Marzo 2016)

ma che grande parata, gli ha tirato addosso


----------



## ignaxio (13 Marzo 2016)

Abbiati Titolare fino a fine stagione, Giggio via per 40 mil


----------



## VonVittel (13 Marzo 2016)

Caccerei Bacca ora, dentro un primavera


----------



## Super_Lollo (13 Marzo 2016)

Hahaha ma cosa facciamo schifo ??


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (13 Marzo 2016)

Le azioni di Bacca palla al piede sono una gioia per gli occhi

Sei limitato? Prendi tempo e dalla a chi si inserisce... No..


----------



## Superdinho80 (13 Marzo 2016)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Sì, nella formazione ufficiale diramata Kucka era titolare. Menez è stato inserito in un secondo momento dopo i problemi dello slovacco.



ok grazie


----------



## Super_Lollo (13 Marzo 2016)

VonVittel ha scritto:


> Caccerei Bacca ora, dentro un primavera



Che troll


----------



## uoteghein (13 Marzo 2016)

VonVittel ha scritto:


> Caccerei Bacca ora, dentro un primavera



un uomo che crossa di esterno destro da sinistra come all'oratorio. Roba da matti.


----------



## Didaco (13 Marzo 2016)

Ma Honda perchè la butta via!


----------



## Superdinho80 (13 Marzo 2016)

bacca sbaglia tutto


----------



## admin (13 Marzo 2016)

Mamma mia Bacca...


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (13 Marzo 2016)

Bacca imbarazzante, imbarazzante


----------



## uoteghein (13 Marzo 2016)

altra grande giocata di Bacca....Bonaventura solo e cerca la giocata che tanto non ha e perdiamo l'ennesima occasione di fare un maledetto tiro


----------



## Didaco (13 Marzo 2016)

Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo bacca!


----------



## VonVittel (13 Marzo 2016)

Preferirei Inzaghi regista di centrocampo guarda


----------



## Didaco (13 Marzo 2016)

che visione di gioco bacca


----------



## R41D3N (13 Marzo 2016)

Ma che ***** di problema ha Bacca???


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (13 Marzo 2016)

Che partitaccia ragazzi


----------



## marionep (13 Marzo 2016)

Questo e quello dell'anno scorso sono i Milan più scarsi della storia, nettamente inferiori anche a quelli dal 1975 al 78, a quello della retrocessione 1982 e a quelli delle serie B 1981 e 1983. Un obbobrio, un insieme di pippe ignobili e disinteressate e una squadra che attacca al massimo con due giocatori alla volta. Peggio del Frosinone, davvero.


----------



## folletto (13 Marzo 2016)

Bertolacci più inutile di Poli


----------



## Didaco (13 Marzo 2016)

bertolaccio che che corre a testa bassa...


----------



## 666psycho (13 Marzo 2016)

se vabbè dai.. ma dove vogliamo andare?? Bacca osceno! ogni palla che tocca è persa ancora prima di averla ricevuta..


----------



## Milan7champions (13 Marzo 2016)

Parlate di Bacca ma gli altri sono impresentabili, compreso Bonaventura che ormai si crede Maradona


----------



## Didaco (13 Marzo 2016)

folletto ha scritto:


> Bertolacci più inutile di Poli



Vero. Almeno poli qualche palla la recupera e il passaggino a 3 metri lo sa fare


----------



## ignaxio (13 Marzo 2016)

Bacca gioca esattamente come giocherei io


----------



## Superdinho80 (13 Marzo 2016)

mamma mia bacca oggi è imbarazzantissimo


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (13 Marzo 2016)

Che roba Bacca, è un asino, testa bassa e non guarda nessuno


----------



## 666psycho (13 Marzo 2016)

sto rimpiangendo Balotelli


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (13 Marzo 2016)

Onda che piedino, no ma meglio se le batte Scimmiotelli


----------



## ignaxio (13 Marzo 2016)

666psycho ha scritto:


> sto rimpiangendo Balotelli



Adesso entra e ti farà cambiare idea, non ti preoccupare


----------



## Didaco (13 Marzo 2016)

Mai che va incontro al pallone bertolaccio


----------



## VonVittel (13 Marzo 2016)

Milan7champions ha scritto:


> Parlate di Bacca ma gli altri sono impresentabili, compreso Bonaventura che ormai si crede Maradona



Si ma per gli altri è ormai normale. Bonaventura come al solito dopo essersi spompato in inverno, ha il calo fisiologico, e do per scontato che giochi male. Ma Bacca veramente ha fatto peggio di tutti, non ha fatto uno (uno!) stop buono o un passaggio preciso! Mai! Sarebbe utile se si stesse buono a farsi i fatti suoi ad aspettare la palla in area di rigore. Ma finché giochiamo con questo atteggiamento da ca**ti sotto contro una squadra che con la Juve si è messa a 90 allora non andiamo lontano. E Bacca stesso ne risente.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (13 Marzo 2016)

666psycho ha scritto:


> sto rimpiangendo Balotelli



Calma


----------



## folletto (13 Marzo 2016)

Se vabbè, ma che giallo è sto qua?


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (13 Marzo 2016)

Le presenze di Niang e Montolivo dentro questa squadra sono fondamentali quindi, visto che da quando mancano loro due facciamo un gioco peggio dell'ultima in classifica


----------



## Hellscream (13 Marzo 2016)

Il bello è che anche noi ci eravamo messi a parlare di terzo posto quando questa squadra ed in primis la sua dirigenza, non merita assolutamente nulla, zero. Anche se fossimo arrivati terzi, con questi qua dove volevamo andare? A prenderne 7 come la Roma?


----------



## 666psycho (13 Marzo 2016)

non vedo l'ora che finisca questa scempio..


----------



## Milan7champions (13 Marzo 2016)

Nemmeno 1 tiro in porta contro l'ennesima squadra scarsa, grazie Miha per il gioco osceno, grazie giocatori che disonorate questa maglia gloriosa,grazie societa' per questi acquisti degni di un Palermo qualsiasi


----------



## 666psycho (13 Marzo 2016)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> Adesso entra e ti farà cambiare idea, non ti preoccupare





Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Calma



si fa per dire ragazzi...


----------



## uoteghein (13 Marzo 2016)

VonVittel ha scritto:


> Si ma per gli altri è ormai normale. Bonaventura come al solito dopo essersi spompato in inverno, ha il calo fisiologico, e do per scontato che giochi male. Ma Bacca veramente ha fatto peggio di tutti, non ha fatto uno (uno!) stop buono o un passaggio preciso! Mai! Sarebbe utile se si stesse buono a farsi i fatti suoi ad aspettare la palla in area di rigore. Ma finché giochiamo con questo atteggiamento da ca**ti sotto contro una squadra che con la Juve si è messa a 90 allora non andiamo lontano. E Bacca stesso ne risente.



Bacca in questa squadra non c'entra NULLA.
E' inutile che stiamo qui a dire che è il migliore dei nostri e allora non si può criticare.
E' un giocatore da Lega Pro al di fuori dell'area di rigore, che deve giocare punta centrale che so, all'Arsenal, nel Napoli...in squadre dove l'attaccante riceve diversi palloni a partita in profondità supportato da gente coi piedi dietro.
Al Milan catenacciaro e contropiedista serve un giocatore che sappia tenere la palla per far salire la squadra, che abbia tiro da lontano ed un briciolo di fisicità


----------



## dhorasoosarebbetitolare (13 Marzo 2016)

Kuco Montolivo e Niang sono troppo importanti sebbene abbiano l'appeal di nonna papera


----------



## 666psycho (13 Marzo 2016)

ma perchè diavolo non se sta in aerea Bacca? che cavolo vuole fare?


----------



## R41D3N (13 Marzo 2016)

Facciamo veramente 
[MENTION=252]R41D3N[/MENTION] non usare parole censurate


----------



## VonVittel (13 Marzo 2016)

Guardate questa azione. Bonaventura come un ciuco dritto per dritto contro 8 avversari, Bacca non sapendo che fare, esternaccio di destro a caso, Honda, l'unico con un po' di sale in zucca, allarga per l'uomo libero


----------



## Milan7champions (13 Marzo 2016)

Meno male non ha segnato Poli altrimenti si perdeva sicuro


----------



## VonVittel (13 Marzo 2016)

uoteghein ha scritto:


> Bacca in questa squadra non c'entra NULLA.
> E' inutile che stiamo qui a dire che è il migliore dei nostri e allora non si può criticare.
> E' un giocatore da Lega Pro al di fuori dell'area di rigore, che deve giocare punta centrale che so, all'Arsenal, nel Napoli...in squadre dove l'attaccante riceve diversi palloni a partita in profondità supportato da gente coi piedi dietro.
> Al Milan catenacciaro e contropiedista serve un giocatore che sappia tenere la palla per far salire la squadra, che abbia tiro da lontano ed un briciolo di fisicità



Quoto tutto! Assoltamente giusto


----------



## smallball (13 Marzo 2016)

primo tempo molto deludente


----------



## Kaladin85 (13 Marzo 2016)

Difficile stabilire chi faccia più schifo tra bacca e poli...stiamo giocando in nove.
Anzi, mi correggo, non è difficile: un centravanti che non sa nemmeno difendere la palla è indecente, sto bidone colombiano è da rispedire in spagna a calci.


----------



## 666psycho (13 Marzo 2016)

Milan7champions ha scritto:


> Nemmeno 1 tiro in porta contro l'ennesima squadra scarsa, grazie Miha per il gioco osceno, grazie giocatori che disonorate questa maglia gloriosa,*grazie societa' per questi acquisti degni di un Palermo qualsiasi*



giocatori da parlermo, gioco da palermo...Miha è il meno responsabile.


----------



## LukeLike (13 Marzo 2016)

Nulla di sorprendente. Me l'aspettavo esattamente così.


----------



## 666psycho (13 Marzo 2016)

milan7champions ha scritto:


> meno male non ha segnato poli altrimenti si perdeva sicuro


----------



## VonVittel (13 Marzo 2016)

Milan7champions ha scritto:


> Nemmeno 1 tiro in porta contro l'ennesima squadra scarsa, grazie Miha per il gioco osceno, grazie giocatori che disonorate questa maglia gloriosa,grazie societa' per questi acquisti degni di un Palermo qualsiasi



Davvero adesso è colpa di Mihajlovic? Davvero? Quello che sta facendo un miracolo per la squadra mal costruta che ha?


----------



## Andreas89 (13 Marzo 2016)

Molli, inguardabili e senza senso......


----------



## Andrea1985 (13 Marzo 2016)

Ma quando schieri in campo poli e Bertolacci che vuoi pretendere... Due giocatori vergognosi.. Spero che il Sassuolo arrivi davanti a noi così evitiamo di andare a fare figure di m... In Europa... Abbiamo 2-3 giocatori validi il resto è carne da macello... Siamo ridicoli


----------



## 666psycho (13 Marzo 2016)

che schifo di partita.. miglior in campo, ABBIATI... e ho detto tutto


----------



## Jino (13 Marzo 2016)

Purtroppo in campo ci sta troppa gente modesta, nessuno che abbia un minimo di cambio ritmo e passo, nessuno che abbia il coraggio di assumersi un pizzico di responsabilità, tutti a fare il compitino utile solamente per lo zero a zero.


----------



## Milan7champions (13 Marzo 2016)

666psycho ha scritto:


> giocatori da parlermo, gioco da palermo...Miha è il meno responsabile.


Ha le responsabilita', perche' si sta giocando contro il Chievo che e' una squadra scarsa allo stesso livello del Palermo e come gioco facciamo schifo.Con le grandi facile giocare con il pulman e poi ripartire, in queste partite invece dove bisogna fare gioco siamo impresentabili.


----------



## Reblanck (13 Marzo 2016)

Come avevo scritto la settimana scorsa credo che la benzina sia finita,perché alla fine giocano sempre gli stessi.
Cmq quando hai un attaccante come Bacca non puoi giocare cosi,e con Poli e Bertolacci a centrocampo .....


----------



## mefisto94 (13 Marzo 2016)

Niente, siamo troppo scarsi. Zero tecnica a centrocampo, così non si farà mai gol.


----------



## Ecthelion (13 Marzo 2016)

Arrivo a casa, accendo il computer, leggo la cronaca del primo tempo che si conclude con "Abbiati migliore in campo".
Che entusiasmo.


----------



## Kaladin85 (13 Marzo 2016)

Hai due registi in panchina (Josè Mauri e Locatelli), fai giocare Poli...ti meriti di non vincere.
Magari se la perdiamo finalmente arriva il doveroso esonero


----------



## mefisto94 (13 Marzo 2016)

Jino ha scritto:


> Purtroppo in campo ci sta troppa gente modesta, nessuno che abbia un minimo di cambio ritmo e passo, nessuno che abbia il coraggio di assumersi un pizzico di responsabilità, tutti a fare il compitino utile solamente per lo zero a zero.



.

Tra chi è scarso tecnicamente, chi non è in forma e chi è stanco perchè le ha giocate tutte non riusciamo a fare un'azione costruita bene.


----------



## Milo (13 Marzo 2016)

Il problema più grave è un'altra... Chi metti poi nel secondo tempo????.......


----------



## VonVittel (13 Marzo 2016)

Milan7champions ha scritto:


> Ha le responsabilita', perche' si sta giocando contro il Chievo che e' una squadra scarsa allo stesso livello del Palermo e come gioco facciamo schifo.Con le grandi facile giocare con il pulman e poi ripartire, in queste partite invece dove bisogna fare gioco siamo impresentabili.



Non puoi fare gioco con Bertolacci che o si mette paura o fa tutto da solo, Poli, Bacca e mettiamoci pure Bonaventura che si crede Maradona. Ti rendi conto che non possiamo permetterci quel gioco??


----------



## JohnShepard (13 Marzo 2016)

Ci va bene se facciamo un punto oggi. Senza alcuni giocatori fondamentali questa squadra fa fatica. Tutta colpa della società che ha allestito una rosa incompleta e senza logica, con qualità tecnica prossima allo zero... L'allenatore qui c'entra poco


----------



## Milan7champions (13 Marzo 2016)

VonVittel ha scritto:


> Davvero adesso è colpa di Mihajlovic? Davvero? Quello che sta facendo un miracolo per la squadra mal costruta che ha?


Ahahahahahah miracolo. I miracoli sono il Sassuolo, il Bologna di Donadoni, questa e' una squadra scarsa con un allenatore somaro che ha collezionato solo esoneri.


----------



## AntaniPioco (13 Marzo 2016)

oggi un pareggio è già tanto, abbiamo una formazione indecente


----------



## LukeLike (13 Marzo 2016)

Vogliono fare gioco...e con chi vogliono fare gioco? Con Bertolacci e Poli? Mah, mi chiedo se certi tifosi comprendano chi sono i giocatori che il Milan ha in rosa e il loro valore. O se sono rimasti indietro al Milan di qualche anno fa con Seedorf, Pirlo, Gattuso e Kaka'.


----------



## Milan7champions (13 Marzo 2016)

VonVittel ha scritto:


> Non puoi fare gioco con Bertolacci che o si mette paura o fa tutto da solo, Poli, Bacca e mettiamoci pure Bonaventura che si crede Maradona. Ti rendi conto che non possiamo permetterci quel gioco??


Ti ricordo che hai nominato fino a prova contraria NAZIONALI, oppure vuoi farmi credere che il Chievo stia giocando con Garrincha , Nesta e Van Basten


----------



## TheZio (13 Marzo 2016)

Inutile arrabbiarsi questi siamo..
Ci si sorprende di certe squadre che si "spostano" quando arriva la Juve, la verità è che loro sono superiori e si vede, e gli altri li temono..
Noi siamo desolatamente mediocri e le altre squadre lo sanno..
Poli e Bertolacci oggi si sono nascosti tutta la partita, mai si fossero proposti al difensore per farsi dare la palla. Purtroppo non sono da Milan e quindi si paga l assenza di Montolivo..
Poi ci sono dei particolari che fanno vedere la mediocrità dei nostri: quando si arriva sul fondo mai che alzino la testa x vedere chi c è in mezzo, si crossa sperando vada bene, non alzano la testa quando sono palla al piede, non fanno la scelta giusta sul compagno da servire, i terzini seguono poche volte i centrali nel salire x il fuorigioco...
Purtroppo ci sono dei limiti molto oggettivi su alcuni giocatori e solo gli 11 titolari al massimo della forma possono creare la situazione favorevole per vincere la partita, e se inizia a mancare qualcuno si nota troppo la differenza..
Ultima annotazione per l arbitro (credo sia Bergonzi), oggi veramente disastroso, non ha azzeccato mezza scelta e coerenza sulle decisione prossima allo zero..


----------



## 666psycho (13 Marzo 2016)

Milan7champions ha scritto:


> Ha le responsabilita', perche' si sta giocando contro il Chievo che e' una squadra scarsa allo stesso livello del Palermo e come gioco facciamo schifo.Con le grandi facile giocare con il pulman e poi ripartire, in queste partite invece dove bisogna fare gioco siamo impresentabili.



si, ma ne abbiamo già discusso... mancano troppi titolari, i pochi buoni che abbiamo sono stremati, non abbiamo alternative in attacco... Sono d'accordo che Sinisa non sia un fenomeno, però un po di obiettività cui vuole.. cosa deve fare?? Bertolacci ha paura di ricevere la palla, Poli è inutile, Abate ha i piedi storti, Bacca non sa stoppare un pallone... come vuoi creare gioco così?? Quelli del chievo sono scarsi, ma almeno fanno il loro dovere..


----------



## ilcondompelato (13 Marzo 2016)

che schifezza di squadra.....come è possibile giocare in maniera così oscena.....abbiati migliore in campo


----------



## 666psycho (13 Marzo 2016)

Kaladin85 ha scritto:


> Hai due registi in panchina (Josè Mauri e Locatelli), fai giocare Poli...ti meriti di non vincere.
> Magari se la perdiamo finalmente arriva il doveroso esonero




si si, lo stesso José Mauri, che qui la maggior parte degli utenti considera una pippa..


----------



## The Ripper (13 Marzo 2016)

Non mi stancherò mai di dirlo: serve un maestro di calcio.
Uno che si metta lì a spiegare ai giocatori come si fa a giocare a calcio, e non "a pallone".


----------



## Kaladin85 (13 Marzo 2016)

666psycho ha scritto:


> si, ma ne abbiamo già discusso... mancano troppi titolari, i pochi buoni che abbiamo sono stremati, non abbiamo alternative in attacco... Sono d'accordo che Sinisa non sia un fenomeno, però un po di obiettività cui vuole.. cosa deve fare?? Bertolacci ha paura di ricevere la palla, Poli è inutile, Abate ha i piedi storti, Bacca non sa stoppare un pallone... come vuoi creare gioco così?? Quelli del chievo sono scarsi, ma almeno fanno il loro dovere..



Ti rendi conto che implicitamente, parlando di giocatori scarsi che fanno il loro dovere, stai dicendo che perdisa è colpevole?
Perchè i giocatori scarsi possono rendere oltre le loro capacità se l'allenatore li istruisce e prepara a dovere, cosa che perdisa non sa fare.



666psycho ha scritto:


> si si, lo stesso José Mauri, che qui la maggior parte degli utenti considera una pippa..


Se è per questo la maggior parte degli utenti qui elogia quel bidone di bacca...


----------



## Reblanck (13 Marzo 2016)

Kaladin85 ha scritto:


> Hai due registi in panchina (Josè Mauri e Locatelli), fai giocare Poli...ti meriti di non vincere.
> Magari se la perdiamo finalmente arriva il doveroso esonero



Nemmeno tu avessi detto Pirlo e Seedorf ... 
Jose Mauri se gioca poco un motivo c'è e Locatelli ha 18 anni appena inserito nella rosa della prima squadra,ti meriti Silvio Berlusconi presidente con Galliani AD.
Magari se la perdiamo finalmente capiscono che per vincere si deve investire in veri giocatori e non in gente come Balotelli e Boateng.


----------



## Kaladin85 (13 Marzo 2016)

Reblanck ha scritto:


> Nemmeno tu avessi detto Pirlo e Seedorf ...
> Jose Mauri se gioca poco un motivo c'è e Locatelli ha 18 anni appena inserito nella rosa della prima squadra,ti meriti Silvio Berlusconi presidente con Galliani AD.
> Magari se la perdiamo finalmente capiscono che per vincere si deve investire in veri giocatori e non in gente come Balotelli e Boateng.



Questione di ruolo...meglio un 18enne che sa fare quel lavoro o Poli? Io non ho dubbi...


----------



## LukeLike (13 Marzo 2016)

Criticherò Miha solo se come cambi fa Balotelli e Boateng e non Josè Mauri e Locatelli.


----------



## Victorss (13 Marzo 2016)

Kaladin85 ha scritto:


> Difficile stabilire chi faccia più schifo tra bacca e poli...stiamo giocando in nove.
> Anzi, mi correggo, non è difficile: un centravanti che non sa nemmeno difendere la palla è indecente, sto bidone colombiano è da rispedire in spagna a calci.


Leggere queste cose fa veramente ma veramente pena..bidone colombiano..ripigliatevi ragazzi..


----------



## Milan7champions (13 Marzo 2016)

Io posso capire di perdere contro la Juve il Napoli, ma abituarmi a vedere il Milan umiliato da queste squadre non ci riesco,e' piu' forte di me.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (13 Marzo 2016)

Grande Eranio su 7 Gold


----------



## Milan7champions (13 Marzo 2016)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Leggere queste cose fa veramente ma veramente pena..bidone colombiano..ripigliatevi ragazzi..


Se e' un bidone lui figurarsi gli altri


----------



## 666psycho (13 Marzo 2016)

Kaladin85 ha scritto:


> Ti rendi conto che implicitamente, parlando di giocatori scarsi che fanno il loro dovere, stai dicendo che perdisa è colpevole?
> Perchè i giocatori scarsi possono rendere oltre le loro capacità se l'allenatore li istruisce e prepara a dovere, cosa che perdisa non sa fare.
> 
> 
> Se è per questo la maggior parte degli utenti qui elogia quel bidone di bacca...




non la vedo cosi, perché prima di tutto giocare nel Chievo non è come giocare nel milan, ci sono molte più pressioni. Sinisa quando ha avuto una squadra con i titolari qualcosa di buono l'ha fatto, anche se non era calcio champagne. State facendo il gioco di Berlusconi e Galliani dando le colpe a Mihajlovic.. Poi chiaro ha anche le sue responsabilità, ma secondo me ci andate troppo pesante con lui.. i veri colpevoli sono altri


----------



## Willy Wonka (13 Marzo 2016)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Grande Eranio su 7 Gold



che ha detto il grande stefano?


----------



## 666psycho (13 Marzo 2016)

Milan7champions ha scritto:


> Io posso capire di perdere contro la Juve il Napoli, ma abituarmi a vedere il Milan umiliato da queste squadre non ci riesco,e' piu' forte di me.




ma anch'io! ma bisogna prendersela con la società, non con sinisa. Facendo così fai il gioco dei due cialtroni..


----------



## Hammer (13 Marzo 2016)

Sì ma la primavera è una cosa, la serie a un'altra. Se fai entrare locatelli adesso rischi di bruciarlo


----------



## JohnShepard (13 Marzo 2016)

Signori ma non scherziamo! Leggo cose assurde su maestri di calcio, maghi che con la bacchetta magica rendano queste pippe dei fuoriclasse. Non capite che fate il gioco di Berlusconi che ogni anno scarica la colpa sul malcapitato di turno per mascherare le sue mancanze in termini di investimenti (nulli o sbagliati come quest'anno )


----------



## LukeLike (13 Marzo 2016)

666psycho ha scritto:


> non la vedo cosi, perché prima di tutto giocare nel Chievo non è come giocare nel milan, ci sono molte più pressioni. Sinisa quando ha avuto una squadra con i titolari qualcosa di buono l'ha fatto, anche se non era calcio champagne. State facendo il gioco di Berlusconi e Galliani dando le colpe a Mihajlovic.. Poi chiaro ha anche le sue responsabilità, ma secondo me ci andate troppo pesante con lui.. i veri colpevoli sono altri



Beh, stai parlando con Berlusconiani convinti, quindi è ovvio che loro facciano il loro gioco


----------



## ignaxio (13 Marzo 2016)

666psycho ha scritto:


> non la vedo cosi, perché prima di tutto giocare nel Chievo non è come giocare nel milan, ci sono molte più pressioni. Sinisa quando ha avuto una squadra con i titolari qualcosa di buono l'ha fatto, anche se non era calcio champagne. State facendo il gioco di Berlusconi e Galliani dando le colpe a Mihajlovic.. Poi chiaro ha anche le sue responsabilità, ma secondo me ci andate troppo pesante con lui.. i veri colpevoli sono altri



Esattamente.. è quello che loro vogliono


----------



## folletto (13 Marzo 2016)

Luigi si è rasato la capoccia


----------



## Victorss (13 Marzo 2016)

666psycho ha scritto:


> non la vedo cosi, perché prima di tutto giocare nel Chievo non è come giocare nel milan, ci sono molte più pressioni. Sinisa quando ha avuto una squadra con i titolari qualcosa di buono l'ha fatto, anche se non era calcio champagne. State facendo il gioco di Berlusconi e Galliani dando le colpe a Mihajlovic.. Poi chiaro ha anche le sue responsabilità, ma secondo me ci andate troppo pesante con lui.. i veri colpevoli sono altri



Massi dai, sta gente che non ha un minimo di equilibrio nei giudizi si merita brocchi a fine anno e "quel bidone di bacca" venduto a 4 soldi con Pazzini o un paracarro del genere davanti. Il nano e il pelato GODONO a leggere i vostri post.


----------



## Didaco (13 Marzo 2016)

Mamma mia


----------



## uoteghein (13 Marzo 2016)

Che al Milan serva uno che insegni calcio è una sacrosanta verità, non è dare una colpa a Mihajlovic.
La colpa è di chi l'ha preso con una squadra così ridicola.
Detto questo con una rosa così non si può fare nulla, e quando leggo di gente che è scandalizzata perchè ci si lamenta di Bacca, consiglierei di guardare qualche partita delle squadre SERIE di oggi. Nemmeno scomodare i giocatori milanisti del passato, sarebbe troppo impietoso. Ma in base a cosa oggi giorno si definisce forte un giocatore che non sa stoppare la palla e fare un passaggio non lo capisco nemmeno sforzandomi.
Ah, non ha segnato 25 gol....ma nemmeno un gol ogni due partite...dunque, in cosa è "molto forte", mi chiedo...


----------



## ignaxio (13 Marzo 2016)

Luiz Adriano ha perso qualche scommessa per non avere più i capelli?


----------



## ignaxio (13 Marzo 2016)

Oggi più infortuni che tiri in porta


----------



## ignaxio (13 Marzo 2016)

Bertolacci non sa stoppare una palla da rimessa laterale


----------



## 666psycho (13 Marzo 2016)

Bacca il piede sinistro non lo vuole proprio usare.. fossi Sinisa gli farei fare 12 ore al giorno tirando e crossando solo con il sinistro..


----------



## folletto (13 Marzo 2016)

I telecronisti di Sky hanno bevuto abbondantemente


----------



## Victorss (13 Marzo 2016)

uoteghein ha scritto:


> Che al Milan serva uno che insegni calcio è una sacrosanta verità, non è dare una colpa a Mihajlovic.
> La colpa è di chi l'ha preso con una squadra così ridicola.
> Detto questo con una rosa così non si può fare nulla, e quando leggo di gente che è scandalizzata perchè ci si lamenta di Bacca, consiglierei di guardare qualche partita delle squadre SERIE di oggi. Nemmeno scomodare i giocatori milanisti del passato, sarebbe troppo impietoso. Ma in base a cosa oggi giorno si definisce forte un giocatore che non sa stoppare la palla e fare un passaggio non lo capisco nemmeno sforzandomi.
> Ah, non ha segnato 25 gol....ma nemmeno un gol ogni due partite...dunque, in cosa è "molto forte", mi chiedo...


Hai detto bene prima, é un attaccante forte quando deve finalizzare il lavoro della squadra e in quello che fa é fortissimo.
Sono d'accordo che con una squadra a noi non serve. A noi serve un Ibra o un higuain. E non li paghi 28 milioni.


----------



## 666psycho (13 Marzo 2016)

ma vaffac....


----------



## Tifo'o (13 Marzo 2016)

Aspetto con ansia i fratelli degrado..


----------



## 666psycho (13 Marzo 2016)

mamma mia abbiati, per poco non la combina grossa..


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (13 Marzo 2016)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> che ha detto il grande stefano?



Che giocatori come Balotelli e Menez cambiano tante squadre e ovunque vanno non convincono gli allenatori perchè in campo non fanno quello che gli si chiede di fare, che magari fanno in allenamento ma in partita no.


----------



## uoteghein (13 Marzo 2016)

dai Honda, facciamolo sto gol!


----------



## rossonerosempre (13 Marzo 2016)

Vedere queste partite fa male alla salute


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (13 Marzo 2016)

Toglie Menez?! Ma no. Ancora sembrava in palla. Una pazzia.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (13 Marzo 2016)

Madonna che vergogna


----------



## Roten1896 (13 Marzo 2016)

male male Bonaventura, io avrei fatto tirare Honda


----------



## 666psycho (13 Marzo 2016)

Pellissier ci purga... sicuro


----------



## 666psycho (13 Marzo 2016)

almeno adesso ci stiamo provando..


----------



## uoteghein (13 Marzo 2016)

dai buttiamola dentro


----------



## ignaxio (13 Marzo 2016)

DAIII. o ora o mai più


----------



## ignaxio (13 Marzo 2016)

voglio un 1-0 stile Inter


----------



## Tifo'o (13 Marzo 2016)

Quando entra Boea teng teng teng


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (13 Marzo 2016)

Ma quanto e scemo Bacca


----------



## uoteghein (13 Marzo 2016)

Bacca è una sicurezza.
Per gli avversari.


----------



## LukeLike (13 Marzo 2016)

Comunque c'era rigore..


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (13 Marzo 2016)

Ahaha Bertolacci.


----------



## The Ripper (13 Marzo 2016)

Esiste solo Jack


----------



## folletto (13 Marzo 2016)

Bertolacci sa solo protestare, incredibile


----------



## Tifo'o (13 Marzo 2016)

Anche sto Adriano, forma fisica da urlo.. 

Ma è possibile che ci sia solo un attaccante con una forma fisica decente? Siamo una casa di cura


----------



## folletto (13 Marzo 2016)




----------



## 666psycho (13 Marzo 2016)

che disperazione..


----------



## Roten1896 (13 Marzo 2016)

ahaha Poli...


----------



## 666psycho (13 Marzo 2016)

folletto ha scritto:


> Bertolacci sa solo protestare, incredibile



per quello ce l'ha la personalità...


----------



## ignaxio (13 Marzo 2016)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> ahaha Poli...



non tocchiamo il pupillo del presidente


----------



## raducioiu (13 Marzo 2016)

Incredibile...


----------



## uoteghein (13 Marzo 2016)

si va beh dai spengo.
Traversa e palo.


----------



## Tifo'o (13 Marzo 2016)

Pazzesco


----------



## Dany20 (13 Marzo 2016)

Ma dai non ci credo.


----------



## hiei87 (13 Marzo 2016)

Neanche a fifa succedono certe cose...


----------



## admin (13 Marzo 2016)

Che sfiga


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (13 Marzo 2016)

Due traverse, incredibile


----------



## Tifo'o (13 Marzo 2016)

Certo quel cesso di Bertolacci con la porta davanti poteva fare meglio


----------



## 666psycho (13 Marzo 2016)

Bertolacci non segnerebbe manco a porta vuota!


----------



## Victorss (13 Marzo 2016)

Eh Vabbe dai..finita..lasciamo perdere..


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (13 Marzo 2016)

Maaaaa daiiiiiii.... ma non è possibile!!!!


----------



## 666psycho (13 Marzo 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Che sfiga



non è sfiga, quando sei scarso la sfiga non c'entra..


----------



## Milan7champions (13 Marzo 2016)

Pippolacci vergognati


----------



## cremone (13 Marzo 2016)

Questa stagione siamo stati parecchio sfortunati aldilà dei demeriti


----------



## JohnShepard (13 Marzo 2016)




----------



## Super_Lollo (13 Marzo 2016)

Non è sfiga !!!!!! Sei solo davanti alla porta vuota !!!


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (13 Marzo 2016)

Che arbitro ridicolo


----------



## ignaxio (13 Marzo 2016)

Doveva lasciarla a Bacca


----------



## Didaco (13 Marzo 2016)

ma non è fallo!


----------



## folletto (13 Marzo 2016)

Sfiga fino a un certo punto, su Abate è stato bravo il portiere mentre Bertolacci poteva metterla eh


----------



## Victorss (13 Marzo 2016)

Un arbitro imbarazzante. Imbarazzante. Uno schifo.


----------



## ignaxio (13 Marzo 2016)

se bacca tira di sx segna


----------



## uoteghein (13 Marzo 2016)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> se bacca tira di sx segna



se tira di sinistro si rompe il crociato.


----------



## mefisto94 (13 Marzo 2016)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> se bacca tira di sx segna



100%. Sbaglia tutte le scelte.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (13 Marzo 2016)

Mamma mia sto D'Amato è una vergogna però...


----------



## dhorasoosarebbetitolare (13 Marzo 2016)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> se bacca tira di sx segna



non ci si regge manco in piedi col sx


----------



## 666psycho (13 Marzo 2016)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> se bacca tira di sx segna



scandaloso che un attaccante non sappia calciare minimamente di sinistro..


----------



## uoteghein (13 Marzo 2016)

che bravo bonaventura quando tiene palla 45 secondi con finte e dribbling inutili...che bravo


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (13 Marzo 2016)

Meggiorini è un figlio della me


----------



## folletto (13 Marzo 2016)

Dai che si guadagna un punto sul Sassuolo


----------



## 666psycho (13 Marzo 2016)

abbiamo sprecato troppo... finisce 0 a 0 o ci purgano..


----------



## Super_Lollo (13 Marzo 2016)

Che schifo , che scandalo di squadra mamma mia


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (13 Marzo 2016)

Pepe è un atleta? Ha grasso pure dietro la schiena


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (13 Marzo 2016)

D'Amato con un classico arbitraggio all'italiana.


----------



## folletto (13 Marzo 2016)

Siamo scarsi, c'è poco da dire


----------



## 666psycho (13 Marzo 2016)

meno male va..


----------



## Ecthelion (13 Marzo 2016)

Abbiamo contenuto il temibile Chievo per 90° , cosa si può chiedere di più? Siamo apposto così.


----------



## JohnShepard (13 Marzo 2016)

folletto ha scritto:


> Siamo scarsi, c'è poco da dire



...


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (13 Marzo 2016)

Purgati da uno scarso come cacciatore... sarebbe stata l'umiliazione finale...


----------



## mefisto94 (13 Marzo 2016)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> D'Amato con un classico arbitraggio all'italiana.



Sarà interista. Ha fischiato a senso unico.


----------



## admin (13 Marzo 2016)

*Chievo Milan 0-0 FINALE*


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (13 Marzo 2016)

Anche oggi si vince domani.


----------



## alessandro77 (13 Marzo 2016)

Peccato, sbagliato l'approccio alla gara, regalato un tempo e non è la prima volta


----------



## uoteghein (13 Marzo 2016)

Donnarumma sv
Abate 6
Romagnoli 6
Alex 6
Antonelli 6
Honda 5,5
Bertolacci 5
Poli 5
Bonaventura 5
Bacca 4
Menez 6

Abbiati 6,5
J.Mauri sv
L. Adriano 5,5

Difesa abbastanza registrata, i tiri del Chievo provengono più da errori del centrocampo che da errori dei singoli difensori, i terzini spingono ma con poca lucidità.
Malissimo il centrocampo, tutto. Honda a sprazzi prova a dare qualcosa in più, Bonaventura non conosce la parola passaggio, i due centrali al solito fanno rimpiangere MOntolivo, il che è tutto dire.
Bacca una prestazione PREOCCUPANTE, Menez da' un briciolo di imprevedibilità ma non basta.


----------



## 666psycho (13 Marzo 2016)

tutti indegni! andate a lavorare!


----------



## Kaw (13 Marzo 2016)

Sbadigli misti a vomito...


----------



## Dany20 (13 Marzo 2016)

Mai una volta che vinciamo come l'Inter.


----------



## Superdinho80 (13 Marzo 2016)

facciamo veramente schifo


----------



## Milan7champions (13 Marzo 2016)

Maledetti tutti, toglietevi la maglia e buttatevi in un fosso.


----------



## Aragorn (13 Marzo 2016)

Salvo miracoli direi che oggi è ufficialmente finita la nostra stagione. L'unica cosa che ci resta è difendere il sesto posto, il che è tanto umiliante quanto frustrante.


----------



## Andrea1985 (13 Marzo 2016)

E salgono a 4 le stagioni buttate nel cesso... Grande Galliani e berlusca... Avanti così... Avanti prese per il culo... La realtà è che siamo diventati una provinciale piena di debiti e di giocatori scarsi... Come lo eravamo nel 1986...


----------



## Chrissonero (13 Marzo 2016)

Fa pena vedere IL MILAN giocare per nulla quando ne mancano ancora 10 giornate per la fine, squadra scarsa senza gioco certo ma anche squadra senza onore ne anima, poi per quello che ho visto oggi credo che Mihajlovic sta anche perdendo la squadra... 

Abbiati 6
Abate 6
Alex 6
Romagnoli 6
Antonelli 6
Honda 4
Poli 4
Bertolacci 4
Jack 4
Menez 4
Bacca 3


----------



## Kaladin85 (13 Marzo 2016)

Vai alla lazio vai, perdente...prestazione imbarazzante.
Non capisco come questo individuo non sia ancora stato cacciato.


----------



## Blu71 (13 Marzo 2016)

La fortuna non ci assiste.


----------



## Roten1896 (13 Marzo 2016)

i miracoli di Mihajlovic...


----------



## mr.wolf (13 Marzo 2016)

666psycho ha scritto:


> tutti indegni! andate a lavorare!


sarebbe un insulto per chi lavora


----------



## dhorasoosarebbetitolare (13 Marzo 2016)

" Bacca è più forte di Inzaghi"
" Bacca non è meno forte di Robert Lewa"

cit.


Lui e Bertolacci sono un investimento da più di 100 milioni, ingaggi lordi inclusi.


----------



## Hellscream (13 Marzo 2016)

Chiunque parlerà ancora di terzo posto dovrebbe essere squartato.


----------



## smallball (13 Marzo 2016)

peccato,non siamo nemmeno fortunati


----------



## JohnShepard (13 Marzo 2016)

Tre stagioni consecutive di 0-0 a Chievo... Grazie società!!!


----------



## folletto (13 Marzo 2016)

NOVANTA milioni spesi in estate però cravatta gialla non si discute


----------



## Milan7champions (13 Marzo 2016)

dhorasoosarebbetitolare ha scritto:


> " Bacca è più forte di Inzaghi"
> " Bacca non è meno forte di Robert Lewa"
> 
> cit.
> ...



Senza i goal di Bacca si andava in B, ringrazialo


----------



## TheZio (13 Marzo 2016)

Vedere giocare il Milan è come guardare un gruppo di scimmie che si lanciano feci l una con l altra..


----------



## R41D3N (13 Marzo 2016)

Nelle doppia temibilissima trasferta contro Sassuolo e Chievo abbiamo preso la bellezza di un punto. Che grande squadra!!


----------



## Milan7champions (13 Marzo 2016)

Una societa allo sbando si merita una capra come allenatore e pipponi come giocatori


----------



## 666psycho (13 Marzo 2016)

deluso, c'é poco da dire.. ormai la stagione è andata! anche perché la società non ha mai voluto fare in modo di fare bene.


----------



## dhorasoosarebbetitolare (13 Marzo 2016)

Milan7champions ha scritto:


> Senza i goal di Bacca si andava in B, ringrazialo



E senza Galliani si andava in C, ringraziamolo


----------



## Reblanck (13 Marzo 2016)

Kaladin85 ha scritto:


> Questione di ruolo...meglio un 18enne che sa fare quel lavoro o Poli? Io non ho dubbi...



Ma dai su,sono 2 settimane che sta in prima squadra e sono abbastanza sicuro che non lo hai mai visto giocare,vuoi bruciare un ragazzino cosi ?
Ve la prendete sempre con gli allenatori,quando cominciate a farlo con il presidente e chi costruisce le squadre,vi meritate Brocchi allenatore.
Non vedi che non giocano sempre gli stessi perché quella della panchina sono giocatori finiti\scarsi.


----------



## dhorasoosarebbetitolare (13 Marzo 2016)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Chiunque parlerà ancora di terzo posto dovrebbe essere squartato.



SquIrtato


----------



## Heaven (13 Marzo 2016)

Siamo scarsi, niente da fare.

Oggi eravamo con Poli Bertolacci a CC, non possiamo pensare di andare in UCL ed è giusto così


----------



## S T B (13 Marzo 2016)

Bacca se ne vada pure al Bayern...


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (13 Marzo 2016)

Partita penosa. Ormai CL e 4-5 posto sono un miraggio. Difendiamo la posizione attuale e basta.


----------



## Milan7champions (13 Marzo 2016)

dhorasoosarebbetitolare ha scritto:


> E senza Galliani si andava in C, ringraziamolo


Risposta senza senso lol


----------



## Kaladin85 (13 Marzo 2016)

Reblanck ha scritto:


> Ma dai su,sono 2 settimane che sta in prima squadra e sono abbastanza sicuro che non lo hai mai visto giocare,vuoi bruciare un ragazzino cosi ?
> Ve la prendete sempre con gli allenatori,quando cominciate a farlo con il presidente e chi costruisce le squadre,vi meritate Brocchi allenatore.
> Non vedi che non giocano sempre gli stessi perché quella della panchina sono giocatori finiti\scarsi.



Intanto la Primavera di Brocchi gioca a calcio, la squadra di perdisa no...


----------



## Reblanck (13 Marzo 2016)

folletto ha scritto:


> NOVANTA milioni spesi in estate però cravatta gialla non si discute



Hanno speso 90 milioni ma non hanno completato la rosa,non puoi comprare Bacca e poi mettere a centrocampo gente che non sa fare passaggi filtranti o giocare in verticale.


----------



## Milan7champions (13 Marzo 2016)

I giocatori sono pagati milioni di euro, devono impegnarsi questi maledetti, li odio a morte


----------



## AntaniPioco (13 Marzo 2016)

Abbiamo avuto una sfiga incredibile


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (13 Marzo 2016)

Beh il centrocampo Poli Bertolacci non è degno neanche del Genoa


----------



## LukeLike (13 Marzo 2016)

Almeno abbiamo capito che qualunque offerta da 40 milioni per Bacca, ma anche da 35, va venduto.
Poi ovviamente è colpa di Mihajlovic se Bertolacci non segnerebbe manco con una porta di 350 x 550. Son sicuro che da lì, il mancino di Miha avrebbe buttato giù la porta.
E nulla, grande bresidente, grande Galliani, schifo Mihajlovic yeeeeah!


----------



## Rame88 (13 Marzo 2016)

Ma che scrivete? !?!? Secondo voi se arrivasse un altro allenatore farebbe meglio?! A me Mihajlovic sta sulle balle, ma le sue colpe sono minime rispetto agli altri!


----------



## 666psycho (13 Marzo 2016)

folletto ha scritto:


> NOVANTA milioni spesi in estate però cravatta gialla non si discute




perchè mai?? tutta colpa di sinisa!


----------



## Reblanck (13 Marzo 2016)

Kaladin85 ha scritto:


> Intanto la Primavera di Brocchi gioca a calcio, la squadra di perdisa no...



Non perdo tempo con chi di calcio capisce poco.
Continuare pure a fare il gioco di Galliani e Berlusconi vai che andiamo bene.
Mr Been dove sta oh ? Lo stadio di proprietà ?


----------



## 666psycho (13 Marzo 2016)

Kaladin85 ha scritto:


> Intanto la Primavera di Brocchi gioca a calcio, la squadra di perdisa no...



 sisi e Inzaghi aveva vinto il viareggio..


----------



## LukeLike (13 Marzo 2016)

Kaladin85 ha scritto:


> Intanto la Primavera di Brocchi gioca a calcio, la squadra di perdisa no...



No vabbè, più scandaloso di uno stop di Bacca fuori dall'area di rigore.


----------



## folletto (13 Marzo 2016)

Dai presidente chiama subito Brocchi così finalmente avrai il bel giuoco e il deretano sempre pulitissimo


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (13 Marzo 2016)




----------



## mr.wolf (13 Marzo 2016)

folletto ha scritto:


> NOVANTA milioni spesi in estate però cravatta gialla non si discute


è colpa di tutti dai, è un discorso semplice ma le cose stanno così


----------



## Kaladin85 (13 Marzo 2016)

Reblanck ha scritto:


> Non perdo tempo con chi di calcio capisce poco.
> Continuare pure a fare il gioco di Galliani e Berlusconi vai che andiamo bene.
> Mr Been dove sta oh ? Lo stadio di proprietà ?



Hai ragione, viva perdisa, grande allenatore, che ci ha dato un gioco meraviglioso, in cui ogni giocatore sa quello che deve fare e rende al 100%
Ma d'altra parte lui è innocente,colpa di galliani che non ci ha comprato Magnanelli, Missiroli, Defrel, Radovanovic e Meggiorini, che sono molto più forti dei nostri...


----------



## Milan7champions (13 Marzo 2016)

Ma io dico coloro che difendono quel perdente di slavo sono felici del gioco spumeggiante, sono felici delle grandi partite con i temibili Chievo, Atalanta, Bologna, Sassuolo, Carpi, si sono divertiti a pareggiare contro il Napoli giocando in 11 davanti la difesa. I giocatori sono scarsi ma l'allenatore non e' da meno.


----------



## alessandro77 (13 Marzo 2016)

Ragazzi, ma fatemi capire.. Quando il Milan vince, è bravo il tecnico, quando il Milan fa pena è colpa dei giocatori e della società.. E che cavolo..


----------



## 666psycho (13 Marzo 2016)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> No vabbè, più scandaloso di uno stop di Bacca fuori dall'area di rigore.



assurdo leggere certi commenti...secondo me sono pagati dalla società per dare loro ragione... INCREDIBILE!!!


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (13 Marzo 2016)

Le cose sono due...

O Sinisa sta fa facendo i miracoli con una squadra ridicola e allora è già tanto aver sognato il terzo posto, o hanno ragione il presidente e Fester e abbiamo una squadra ultramegacompetitiva piena di fuoriclasse (cit.) che l'allenatore non è in grado di valorizzare (il che - tra l'altro - significa che l'anno prossimo ci becchiamo la stessa squadra ma con diverso allenatore)...

Tra le due propendo per la prima tutta la vita...


----------



## folletto (13 Marzo 2016)

Siamo scarsi PUNTO


----------



## 666psycho (13 Marzo 2016)

Milan7champions ha scritto:


> Ma io dico coloro che difendono quel perdente di slavo sono felici del gioco spumeggiante, sono felici delle grandi partite con i temibili Chievo, Atalanta, Bologna, Sassuolo, Carpi, si sono divertiti a pareggiare contro il Napoli giocando in 11 davanti la difesa. I giocatori sono scarsi ma l'allenatore non e' da meno.




si si e tu continua a difendere Galliani e Berlusconi..


----------



## Kaladin85 (13 Marzo 2016)

Milan7champions ha scritto:


> Ma io dico coloro che difendono quel perdente di slavo sono felici del gioco spumeggiante, sono felici delle grandi partite con i temibili Chievo, Atalanta, Bologna, Sassuolo, Carpi, si sono divertiti a pareggiare contro il Napoli giocando in 11 davanti la difesa. I giocatori sono scarsi ma l'allenatore non e' da meno.



Eh ma devi capirli, perdisa sta facendo i miracoli, lui non può mica giocare con Missiroli e Magnanelli a centrocampo come quel fortunello di Di Francesco, o con Floro Flores e Meggiorini come fa Maran.
Loro sì che sono allenatori sopravvalutati che non riescono a starci davanti con questi grandi campioni, molto più forti di quelli che schieriamo noi



Ramza Beoulve ha scritto:


> Le cose sono due...
> 
> O Sinisa sta fa facendo i miracoli con una squadra ridicola e allora è già tanto aver sognato il terzo posto, o hanno ragione il presidente e Fester e abbiamo una squadra ultramegacompetitiva piena di fuoriclasse (cit.) che l'allenatore non è in grado di valorizzare (il che - tra l'altro - significa che l'anno prossimo ci becchiamo la stessa squadra ma con diverso allenatore)...
> 
> Tra le due propendo per la prima tutta la vita...



Il Sassuolo sta quattro punti dietro e ci ha battuti la settimana scorsa...i giocatori del sassuolo sono più forti dei nostri? Se quello di perdisa è un miracolo, Di Francesco e Donadoni cosa stanno facendo?


----------



## 666psycho (13 Marzo 2016)

stranamente il milan fa scifo da 4 anni, ma la colpa è sempre dell'allenatore...sempre... bravi [MENTION=2281]Milan7champions[/MENTION] e [MENTION=2313]Kaladin85[/MENTION]... per caso votate per Berlusconi??


----------



## Milan7champions (13 Marzo 2016)

Kaladin85 ha scritto:


> Eh ma devi capirli, perdisa sta facendo i miracoli, lui non può mica giocare con Missiroli e Magnanelli a centrocampo come quel fortunello di Di Francesco, o con Floro Flores e Meggiorini come fa Maran.
> Loro sì che sono allenatori sopravvalutati che non riescono a starci davanti con questi grandi campioni, molto più forti di quelli che schieriamo noi
> 
> 
> ...


Esattamente, vuoi mettere un Hatemaj o un Radovanovic, quelli si che sono fior di campioni.


----------



## 666psycho (13 Marzo 2016)

Kaladin85 ha scritto:


> Eh ma devi capirli, perdisa sta facendo i miracoli, lui non può mica giocare con Missiroli e Magnanelli a centrocampo come quel fortunello di Di Francesco, o con Floro Flores e Meggiorini come fa Maran.
> Loro sì che sono allenatori sopravvalutati che non riescono a starci davanti con questi grandi campioni, molto più forti di quelli che schieriamo noi
> 
> 
> ...



ma lo vuoi capire che giocare nel milan non è giocare nel chievo di turno o no??


----------



## Love (13 Marzo 2016)

una delusione continua...


----------



## Kaladin85 (13 Marzo 2016)

666psycho ha scritto:


> stranamente il milan fa scifo da 4 anni, ma la colpa è sempre dell'allenatore...sempre... bravi [MENTION=2281]Milan7champions[/MENTION] e [MENTION=2313]Kaladin85[/MENTION]... per caso votate per Berlusconi??



Fammi capire, berlusconi spende 90 milioni, perdisa si fa ridicolizzare da Di Francesco e Maran, ma è colpa di berlusconi?
Capisco gli anni scorsi che non spendevano nulla, ma quest'anno l'allenatore non ha scuse.



666psycho ha scritto:


> ma lo vuoi capire che giocare nel milan non è giocare nel chievo di turno o no??


Ma lo vuoi capire che sassuolo e chievo ci hanno messo sotto con giocatori più scarsi dei nostri grazie alla preparazione tattica o no?


----------



## 666psycho (13 Marzo 2016)

Kaladin85 ha scritto:


> Fammi capire, berlusconi spende 90 milioni, perdisa si fa ridicolizzare da Di Francesco e Maran, ma è colpa di berlusconi?
> Capisco gli anni scorsi che non spendevano nulla, ma quest'anno l'allenatore non ha scuse.



ahahaha adesso ho capito tutto!!!!! inutile parlare con te..


----------



## Milan7champions (13 Marzo 2016)

666psycho ha scritto:


> stranamente il milan fa scifo da 4 anni, ma la colpa è sempre dell'allenatore...sempre... bravi [MENTION=2281]Milan7champions[/MENTION] e [MENTION=2313]Kaladin85[/MENTION]... per caso votate per Berlusconi??


Forse non ci siamo capiti oppure scrivo in aramaico antico, te lo dico per l'ultima volta. Io non giustifico ne Berlusconi ne Galliani, io sto giudicando il Milan scandaloso, il Milan senza un filo logico, un Milan senza un gioco,un allenatore che non ha dato nulla.


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (13 Marzo 2016)

Mamma mia siamo imbarazzanti! Tale allenatore, tali giocatori... ormai siamo talmente scarsi che gli arbitri hanno la sudditanza psicologica nei confronti di chievo, sassuolo & company quando giocano contro di noi 
Ma non preoccupiamoci tanto il prossimo anno arriva Brocchi, altro che Di Francesco!! E poi arriveranno altri fenomeni alla Poli o alla Bertolacci.


----------



## LukeLike (13 Marzo 2016)

Kaladin85 ha scritto:


> Fammi capire, berlusconi spende 90 milioni, perdisa si fa ridicolizzare da Di Francesco e Maran, ma è colpa di berlusconi?
> Capisco gli anni scorsi che non spendevano nulla, ma quest'anno l'allenatore non ha scuse.



Ah per te basta spendere 90 milioni per essere ultracompetitivi? 
Pure se li spendi per strapagare Molinaro, Dramè, Soddimo, Pinzi e Acquafresca? 
Menomale che ci son tifosi così


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (13 Marzo 2016)

Kaladin85 ha scritto:


> Eh ma devi capirli, perdisa sta facendo i miracoli, lui non può mica giocare con Missiroli e Magnanelli a centrocampo come quel fortunello di Di Francesco, o con Floro Flores e Meggiorini come fa Maran.
> Loro sì che sono allenatori sopravvalutati che non riescono a starci davanti con questi grandi campioni, molto più forti di quelli che schieriamo noi
> 
> 
> ...



Beh... molti del Sassuolo sono meglio dei nostri... Bertolacci e Poli tanto per fare un esempio... Il Sassuolo quantomeno può scegliere tra diverse soluzioni in attacco e non è costretto a completare il reparto offensivo scegliendo tra uno che non gioca da un anno e 2 ex giocatori... Il Sassuolo non è costretto a fare giocare bidoni finiti per fare un favore ad un procuratore "amico", né vede l'operato del proporio tecnico messo in discussione dalla dirigenza dopo ogni partita...

Vedremo il prossimo anno con Brocchi o Montella in panchina... Metto già lo spumante in frigorifero per festeggiare lo scudetto..


----------



## 666psycho (13 Marzo 2016)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Ah per te basta spendere 90 milioni per essere ultracompetitivi?
> Pure se li spendi per strapagare Molinaro, Dramè, Soddimo, Pinzi e Acquafresca?
> Menomale che ci son tifosi così



lascia stare..inutile... è una causa persa. Fai come me, inseriscili nella lista degli ignoranti, euh scusa, ignorati...cosi almeno ti risparmi certe boiate


----------



## Kaladin85 (13 Marzo 2016)

666psycho ha scritto:


> ahahaha adesso ho capito tutto!!!!! inutile parlare con te..



E comunque vorrei ricordarti che mihajlovic l'hanno scelto loro due eh...quindi lì la colpa di chi è? Oppure è anche quello un miracolo di mihajlovic che si è fatto assumere con l'inganno perchè solo lui vuole il bene del Milan?


----------



## LukeLike (13 Marzo 2016)

Ramza Beoulve ha scritto:


> Beh... molti del Sassuolo sono meglio dei nostri... Bertolacci e Poli tanto per fare un esempio... Il Sassuolo quantomeno può scegliere tra diverse soluzioni in attacco e non è costretto a completare il reparto offensivo scegliendo tra uno che non gioca da un anno e 2 ex giocatori... Il Sassuolo non è costretto a fare giocare bidoni finiti per fare un favore ad un procuratore "amico", né vede l'operato del proporio tecnico messo in discussione dalla dirigenza dopo ogni partita...
> 
> Vedremo il prossimo anno con Brocchi o Montella in panchina... Metto già lo spumante in frigorifero per festeggiare lo scudetto..



Io veramente non capisco cosa abbiano Magnanelli e Missiroli da invidiare a Poli e Bertolacci.


----------



## Kaladin85 (13 Marzo 2016)

Ramza Beoulve ha scritto:


> Beh... molti del Sassuolo sono meglio dei nostri... Bertolacci e Poli tanto per fare un esempio... Il Sassuolo quantomeno può scegliere tra diverse soluzioni in attacco e non è costretto a completare il reparto offensivo scegliendo tra uno che non gioca da un anno e 2 ex giocatori... Il Sassuolo non è costretto a fare giocare bidoni finiti per fare un favore ad un procuratore "amico",* né vede l'operato del proporio tecnico messo in discussione* dalla dirigenza dopo ogni partita...



Vorrei ricordare che Di Francesco è stato anche esonerato...che è persino peggio dell'essere messo in discussione


----------



## Reblanck (13 Marzo 2016)

Kaladin85 ha scritto:


> Hai ragione, viva perdisa, grande allenatore, che ci ha dato un gioco meraviglioso, in cui ogni giocatore sa quello che deve fare e rende al 100%
> Ma d'altra parte lui è innocente,colpa di galliani che non ci ha comprato Magnanelli, Missiroli, Defrel, Radovanovic e Meggiorini, che sono molto più forti dei nostri...



Non è un grande allenatore ma sicuramente molto meglio dei vari Inzaghi,Brocchi,Seedorf ect ect 
Dai dai continuiamo a dare le colpe solo ai mister e ai giocatori che Berlusconi e Galliani stanno facendo un grande Milan,continuate cosi che andremo lontani.
Te lo sei mai chiesto come mai i grandi allenatori non vengono ad allenare il Milan ? Tipo Ancelotti che ha rifiutato il Milan ? Credi che non sia venuto perché voleva prendere un anno sabbatico ?
Te lo dico io come mai sia i grandi giocatori che i grandi allenatori non vengono al Milan...perchè nel Milan non ci sono ne i soldi per creare una grande squadra e ne le competenze per riportarla in alto.
E sai come mai vogliono prendere Brocchi ? Perché lui come è già successo con i vari Inzaghi e Seedorf non avrebbero grosse pretese sia a livello economico che di giocatori,cosi Galliani può fare favori ai sui amici procuratori e farci la cresta e ci ritroviamo a giocare con Menez,Balotelli e Boateng in attacco,almeno è la volta buona che andiamo in Serie B.


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (13 Marzo 2016)

Kaladin85 ha scritto:


> Vorrei ricordare che Di Francesco è stato anche esonerato...che è persino peggio dell'essere messo in discussione



E io ti ricordo che per una dirigenza riprendere un esonerato equivale ad ammettere che avevano sbagliato... Ce lo vedi il Berlusca fare lo stesso?


----------



## MissRossonera (13 Marzo 2016)

Gioco pressoché imbarazzante,soprattutto nel primo tempo in cui ci hanno messo bellamente sotto senza sforzi eccessivi. Appena mancano un paio di titolari è la fine di quel poco che sanno fare come squadra. Grazie alla dirigenza per questa panchina lunga che non ci fa soffrire le assenze...
Anzi Abbiati non è stato poi malaccio,ma per fortuna Gigio non si è fatto nulla di grave.
Un punto inutile,ma vederli giocare male è la cosa più brutta,come accade spesso negli ultimi anni.
E di allenatori ne abbiamo cambiati un sacco,quindi forse forse non è colpa loro,che dici,presidente?


----------



## Kaladin85 (13 Marzo 2016)

Reblanck ha scritto:


> Non è un grande allenatore ma sicuramente molto meglio dei vari Inzaghi,Brocchi,Seedorf ect ect
> Dai dai continuiamo a dare le colpe solo ai mister e ai giocatori che Berlusconi e Galliani stanno facendo un grande Milan,continuate cosi che andremo lontani.
> Te lo sei mai chiesto come mai i grandi allenatori non vengono ad allenare il Milan ? Tipo Ancelotti che ha rifiutato il Milan ? Credi che non sia venuto perché voleva prendere un anno sabbatico ?
> Te lo dico io come mai sia i grandi giocatori che i grandi allenatori non vengono al Milan...perchè nel Milan non ci sono ne i soldi per creare una grande squadra e ne le competenze per riportarla in alto.
> E sai come mai vogliono prendere Brocchi ? Perché lui come è già successo con i vari Inzaghi e Seedorf non avrebbero grosse pretese sia a livello economico che di giocatori,cosi Galliani può fare favori ai sui amici procuratori e farci la cresta e ci ritroviamo a giocare con Menez,Balotelli e Boateng in attacco,almeno è la volta buona che andiamo in Serie B.



Non ci sono i soldi, ok, lo sappiamo...ma questo cosa c'entra con il farsi ridicolizzare da sassuolo e chievo?
Qui dentro da settembre in molti dicevano che questa squadra doveva giocare con il 4-4-2,il fenomeno della panchina ci è arrivato con quattro mesi di ritardo.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (13 Marzo 2016)

Partita noiosa,
Non riesco a dare tutte le colpe a Miha, gli mancava il centrocampo titolare, non ha un solo giocatore in grado di cambiare passo,
e grazie a Galliani non ha panchina, non sottovalutate quanto sia importante nel calcio moderno i subentranti,
abbiamo solo due esterni che appena calano non hanno sostituti.

Credo che il valore della squadra sia questo, Miha non sta facendo danni ma non è nemmeno in grado di dare qualcosa in più.


----------



## ilcondompelato (13 Marzo 2016)

Stadio di proprietà, squadra champions, mr been, 2 amministratori delegati


----------



## Reblanck (13 Marzo 2016)

Kaladin85 ha scritto:


> Non ci sono i soldi, ok, lo sappiamo...ma questo cosa c'entra con il farsi ridicolizzare da sassuolo e chievo?
> Qui dentro da settembre in molti dicevano che questa squadra doveva giocare con il 4-4-2,il fenomeno della panchina ci è arrivato con quattro mesi di ritardo.



Se hai una società che ti crea una squadra e impone di giocare con il 4-3-1-2 non è colpa del mister.
Se paghi 20 milioni per Bertolacci non è colpa del mister
Se prendi Boateng che è un ex giocatore di calcio non è colpa del mister
Se prendi Balotelli che è un ex giocatore di calcio non è colpa del mister
Se compri un attaccante come Bacca e poi giochi a centrocampo con Montolivo non è colpa del mister
Se non puoi mai fare sostituzioni importanti e quindi sei sempre costretto a far giocare gli stessi non è colpa del mister.

Se i top alienatori non vogliono venire al Milan un motivo ci sarà o no ?
Ma la colpa è sempre del mister vero ?
Sarà mica che Berlusconi e Galliani sono fatti vecchi e incompetenti ?


----------



## Reblanck (13 Marzo 2016)

ilcondompelato ha scritto:


> Stadio di proprietà, squadra champions, mr been, 2 amministratori delegati



Mi hai fatto morire ! 

E aggiungerei che i tifosi milanisti abboccano a tutto e poi tanto se le cose dovessero andare male abbiamo sempre come capo espiatorio l'allenatore.


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (13 Marzo 2016)

Al Milan non c'è veramente niente che funzioni: un amministratore delegato incompetente che del Milan se ne frega, un presidente che tira fuori i soldi per il mercato ogni 5/6 anni, un allenatore che seppur con delle attenuanti fornitegli sul piatto d'argento da Galliani fa malissimo anche per quel poco che potrebbe fare bene sbagliando costantemente formazione (vedi Zapata al posto di Romagnoli contro il sassuolo) e impostando un gioco fatto esclusivamente di ripartenze... infine giocatori che sono scarsi o che se non lo sono non ci mettono l'impegno e l'anima in quello che fanno e se ne sbattono... c'è veramente poco da salvare. Che tristezza!


----------



## Chrissonero (13 Marzo 2016)

Milan7champions ha scritto:


> Ma io dico coloro che difendono quel perdente di slavo sono felici del gioco spumeggiante, sono felici delle grandi partite con i temibili Chievo, Atalanta, Bologna, Sassuolo, Carpi, si sono divertiti a pareggiare contro il Napoli giocando in 11 davanti la difesa. I giocatori sono scarsi ma l'allenatore non e' da meno.



Bisogna essere equillibrati e cosi giusti, Sinisa ne ha commesso parecchi errori ma e anche vero che il problema di questo Milan non e lui, il vero e assoluto problema di questo Milan si chiama Adriano Galliani.


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (13 Marzo 2016)

Reblanck ha scritto:


> Se hai una società che ti crea una squadra e impone di giocare con il 4-3-1-2 non è colpa del mister.
> Se paghi 20 milioni per Bertolacci non è colpa del mister
> Se prendi Boateng che è un ex giocatore di calcio non è colpa del mister
> Se prendi Balotelli che è un ex giocatore di calcio non è colpa del mister
> ...



Standing ovation...


----------



## Kaladin85 (13 Marzo 2016)

Reblanck ha scritto:


> Se hai una società che ti crea una squadra e impone di giocare con il 4-3-1-2 non è colpa del mister.
> Se paghi 20 milioni per Bertolacci non è colpa del mister
> Se prendi Boateng che è un ex giocatore di calcio non è colpa del mister
> Se prendi Balotelli che è un ex giocatore di calcio non è colpa del mister
> ...



Imponi il 4-3-1-2? Ma ancora con sta storia? Non gli hanno imposto nulla,tant'è che con il 4-3-1-2 ci ha giocato un mese e mezzo...fosse imposto non glielo avrebbero fatto cambiare,o sbaglio? Oppure l'avrebbero cacciato perchè l'ha cambiato...
Balotelli e boateng sono due riserve, rispettivamente la quinta e la sesta punta dietro bacca, niang, luiz adriano e menez...giocatori totalmente irrilevanti nell'economia della squadra...la juve,per dire, manco ce l'ha una quinta punta.
Il discorso bacca-montolivo non ha senso, Montolivo è stato fin qui uno dei migliori e la sua assenza nelle ultime due partite è stata decisiva...molto più della presenza di bacca.


----------



## 666psycho (13 Marzo 2016)

Reblanck ha scritto:


> Se hai una società che ti crea una squadra e impone di giocare con il 4-3-1-2 non è colpa del mister.
> Se paghi 20 milioni per Bertolacci non è colpa del mister
> Se prendi Boateng che è un ex giocatore di calcio non è colpa del mister
> Se prendi Balotelli che è un ex giocatore di calcio non è colpa del mister
> ...



meno male che c'è gente con un minimo d'intelligenza! GRAZIE!!!


----------



## ilcondompelato (13 Marzo 2016)

Ma ancora si critica l allenatore.....quale allenatore al mondo lavora in ambiente che lo sfiducia a giorni alterni...l unico giocatore valido e di prospettiva l ha portato mihajlovich, mentre galliani ha portato i soliti cessi da Genova. .....qui l unico responsabile è il pelato e i tifosi creduloni che credono d avere una squadra da zona champions.....in questo scenario ed in questo ambiente più del 5-6 posto non si può, specie se in panchina abbiamo gente da serie b come poli e mauri


----------



## Toby rosso nero (13 Marzo 2016)

Qualcosa mi dice che ho fatto bene a non vederla...


----------



## Louis Gara (13 Marzo 2016)

Kaladin85 ha scritto:


> Imponi il 4-3-1-2? Ma ancora con sta storia? Non gli hanno imposto nulla,tant'è che con il 4-3-1-2 ci ha giocato un mese e mezzo...fosse imposto non glielo avrebbero fatto cambiare,o sbaglio? Oppure l'avrebbero cacciato perchè l'ha cambiato...
> Balotelli e boateng sono due riserve, rispettivamente la quinta e la sesta punta dietro bacca, niang, luiz adriano e menez...giocatori totalmente irrilevanti nell'economia della squadra...la juve,per dire, manco ce l'ha una quinta punta.
> Il discorso bacca-montolivo non ha senso, Montolivo è stato fin qui uno dei migliori e la sua assenza nelle ultime due partite è stata decisiva...molto più della presenza di bacca.



A questo punto potevi anche negare che la Terra gira intorno al sole.
Che il 4312 sia il modulo presidenziale e che Berlusconi voglia il trequartista lo sanno probabilmente anche i muri di milanello. Le critiche di Berlusconi nei confronti di Mihajlovic infatti sono iniziate quando ha accantonato quel modulo e quando ha cominciato a usare il 4-4-2, anche quando i risultati arrivavano.

"_Balotelli e boateng sono due riserve, rispettivamente la quinta e la sesta punta dietro bacca, niang, luiz adriano e menez_"
Luiz Adriano l'avevano venduto, poi è successo quello che è successo, e l'hanno fatto scomparire e ora lo rivediamo senza minimamente sapere che fine abbia fatto. Menez è fuori da mesi e mesi. Le uniche punte titolari sono Bacca e Niang, e con Niang non schierabile (anche qui sarà colpa di "Perdisa", ha limato i pneumatici di Niang e l'ha fatto schiantare) non credo che Balotelli siano "irrilevanti nell'economia della squadra".



La Juve non ha una quinta punta perchè ha attaccanti forti e arruolabili, non mezzi giocatori, pensionati e svogliati.


----------



## andre (13 Marzo 2016)

Kaladin85 ha scritto:


> Non ci sono i soldi, ok, lo sappiamo...ma questo cosa c'entra con il farsi ridicolizzare da sassuolo e chievo?
> Qui dentro da settembre in molti dicevano che questa squadra doveva giocare con il 4-4-2,il fenomeno della panchina ci è arrivato con quattro mesi di ritardo.



Con Honda esterno e nessuna riserva per far rifiatare il jappo e Bonaventura. Eggià, proprio il modulo perfetto.


----------



## 666psycho (13 Marzo 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> A questo punto potevi anche negare che la Terra gira intorno al sole.
> Che il 4312 sia il modulo presidenziale e che Berlusconi voglia il trequartista lo sanno probabilmente anche i muri di milanello. Le critiche di Berlusconi nei confronti di Mihajlovic infatti sono iniziate quando ha accantonato quel modulo e quando ha cominciato a usare il 4-4-2, anche quando i risultati arrivavano.
> 
> "_Balotelli e boateng sono due riserve, rispettivamente la quinta e la sesta punta dietro bacca, niang, luiz adriano e menez_"
> ...





andre ha scritto:


> Con Honda esterno e nessuna riserva per far rifiatare il jappo e Bonaventura. Eggià, proprio il modulo perfetto.



è inutile, ragazzi, inutile.


----------



## Kaladin85 (13 Marzo 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> A questo punto potevi anche negare che la Terra gira intorno al sole.
> Che il 4312 sia il modulo presidenziale e che Berlusconi voglia il trequartista lo sanno probabilmente anche i muri di milanello. Le critiche di Berlusconi nei confronti di Mihajlovic infatti sono iniziate quando ha accantonato quel modulo e quando ha cominciato a usare il 4-4-2, anche quando i risultati arrivavano.
> 
> "_Balotelli e boateng sono due riserve, rispettivamente la quinta e la sesta punta dietro bacca, niang, luiz adriano e menez_"
> ...



Berlusconi non ha mai voluto il trequartista, berlusconi vuole le due punte sempre in campo.
Non per niente del 4-4-2 non si lamentava.


----------



## 666psycho (13 Marzo 2016)

hahahahaha cosa ci tocca leggere! MALAFEDE!


----------



## Djici (13 Marzo 2016)

Kaladin85 ha scritto:


> Non ci sono i soldi, ok, lo sappiamo...ma questo cosa c'entra con il farsi ridicolizzare da sassuolo e chievo?
> Qui dentro da settembre in molti dicevano che questa squadra doveva giocare con il 4-4-2,il fenomeno della panchina ci è arrivato con quattro mesi di ritardo.



Sinisa forse ci e arrivato con 4 mesi di ritardo (ma per me il 4312 non lo avrebbe fatto nemmeno per sogno se non fosse stato obbligato ma ovviamente questo non e dimostrabile) ma il presidente ancora non ci e arrivato.
Dire che il 4312 iniziale sia colpa di Sinisa e malafede.
E comunque pure se fosse come dici tu (ma ripeto stai sbagliando), l'allenatore si e reso conto che il modulo non andava bene... e quindi molto giustamente la societa li e venuta incontro a gennaio prendendo BOATENG e scaricando SUSO, CERCI, e LUIZ ADRIANO, e non ha nemmeno preso in considerazione l'ipotesi ELSHA.
Tutti giocatori non da grande Milan, forse nemmeno da Milan-medio... ma intanto TUTTI GIOCATORI CHE PER CARATTERISTICHE erano da tenere in considerazione sopratutto per il modulo scelto da Sinisa e che stava portando punti e risultati.
Invece nulla di nulla.
Mancavano gia soluzioni sulle fasce e questi li hanno completamente mandati via.


----------



## admin (13 Marzo 2016)

http://www.milanworld.net/milanworl...r-che-postino-notizie-vt34776.html#post916487


----------



## Aragorn (13 Marzo 2016)

Io ho sempre sostenuto che la nostra squadra fosse da massimo 5°/6° (anche quando molti dicevano che avevamo una rosa da Serie B), quindi vista la classifica non posso imputare nulla a Mihajlovic. Detto questo però non sono d'accordo sullo scagionarlo dall' "accusa" di aver sbagliato il modulo iniziale. Berlusconi si vede benissimo che è totalmente, ma proprio totalmente, disinteressato della parte sportiva. Ripete sempre le stesse cose da anni, e nonostante i risultati non arrivino mai non prende mai provvedimenti; a dimostrazione del fatto che non crede nemmeno lui a quello che dice (basti pensare a Inzaghi, che nonostante i ripetuti fallimenti è stato confermato fino a fine stagione. ). Trovo dunque alquanto improbabile pensare che gli screzi con Mihajlovic siano legati al fatto che il serbo abbia deciso di cambiare modulo. Probabilmente, come sostenevano alcuni, ci sono state delle dichiarazioni del tecnico (in conferenza stampa o in privato) che hanno infastidito non poco il Presidente.


----------



## gheorghehagi (13 Marzo 2016)

è bastata una sconfitta e l'uscita della notizia sul cambio allenatore per destabilizzare l'ambiente, lo spogliatoio e la società...


----------



## Willy Wonka (13 Marzo 2016)

Dai abbiamo guadagnato un punto sul sassuolo.


----------



## ucraino (13 Marzo 2016)

Kaladin85 ha scritto:


> Eh ma devi capirli, perdisa sta facendo i miracoli, lui non può mica giocare con Missiroli e Magnanelli a centrocampo come quel fortunello di Di Francesco, o con Floro Flores e Meggiorini come fa Maran.
> Loro sì che sono allenatori sopravvalutati che non riescono a starci davanti con questi grandi campioni, molto più forti di quelli che schieriamo noi
> 
> Scusa ma cosa stai dicendo! Primo un conto è giocare nel Chievo e Sassuolo un conto è giocare al Milan anche se siamo decaduti le pressioni sono totalmente diverse e li che si vede la differenza da un giocatore da piccola squadra a una grande piazza dove tifosi e obbiettivi sono differenti. Un poli nel Chievo sarebbe tanta roba perché l obbiettivo è la salvezza e dal momento che sei qualche punto sopra la zona retrocessione giocano spensierati . Al Milan no è così quelli che abbiamo sono giocatori da mezza classifica e nel momento che c'era da tirare fuori gli attributi per zone di classifica più alte si sono sciolti come neve al sole. E come nella formula 1 puoi avere grandi piloti come Alonso vettel e chiamarti Ferrari o mc laren ma se l ingegneri sbagliano il progetto della macchina e la stessa non va arrivi sempre quinto o sesto qualche gara potrai arrivare quarto perché qualcuno davanti e uscito di strada ma è una casualità. E ricordiamoci che sicuramente Mihajlovic non sarà un top allenatore ma un guardiola o ancellotti non vengono ad allenare una squadra scarsa e senza progetto come la nostra attualmente anche se si chiama milan


----------



## peppe75 (14 Marzo 2016)

Non ci sono ricambi perché il geometra non ha comprato nessuno...Jack e Carlos sono in riserva...Menez, Balo e Boa sono fuori condizione ah Luiz Adriano chi lo ha visto..e nessuno sa segnare....Niang si autoesclude..di cosa parliamo? Anche quest'anno stagione da dimenticare, speriamo almeno un piazzamento in Europa League!!&#55357;&#56867;&#55357;&#56867;


----------



## massvi (14 Marzo 2016)

Pessima figura!!! Partita che si poteva vincere tranquillamente, colpa nostra e anche della sfortuna che ci perseguita.


----------



## Sotiris (14 Marzo 2016)

Donnarumma s.v.
Abbiati 6++

Abate 6+
Alex 5,5
Romagnoli 6-
Antonelli 6--

Honda 6+ mi è piaciuto
Poli 5,5 tanta volontà ma confuso confuso confuso
Bertolacci 5 a parte che non ha fatto nulla è stato meraviglioso a colpire il palo in quell'occasione.....
Bonaventura 6+ unici sprazzi di classe del Milan

Menez 4,5 fisicamente non c'è
Bacca 5,5 ci ha provato stavolta, ci ha messo garra

Jose Mauri s.v.
Luiz Adriano 5,5 impegno ma incisività zero

Sakic/Mihajlovic 5,5


----------



## corvorossonero (14 Marzo 2016)

Comunque non per usare una scusa, ma c'era rigore per il Milan e rosso per Dainelli. Ok siamo scarsi, tutto quello che vogliamo, ma quest'anno si stanno mettendo d'impegno per sfavorirci.


----------



## zlatan (14 Marzo 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Comunque non per usare una scusa, ma c'era rigore per il Milan e rosso per Dainelli. Ok siamo scarsi, tutto quello che vogliamo, ma quest'anno si stanno mettendo d'impegno per sfavorirci.



Ovvio che quando va male qualcosa, la sfiga te la tiri dietro. Senza andare troppo lontano, se pensiamo alla traversa di Bertolacci contro l'Udinese e a quella di ieri, ci troveremmo 4 punti in più, e un Bertolacci che ci avrebbe regalato 6 punti, e quindi con molta meno pressione addosso. Ma purtroppo la realtà è questa. La mia paura è che dando per scontato l'umiliazione che subiremo in coppa italia, la società ordini di non arrivare sesti, perchè ci toccherebbe iniziare la stagione a fine giugno e senza i nazionali, perchè con 2 preliminari da fare non si potrebbe fare altrimenti. Secondo me è importantissimo tornare in europa anche e solo con i preliminari.....


----------



## Jino (14 Marzo 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Comunque non per usare una scusa, ma c'era rigore per il Milan e rosso per Dainelli. Ok siamo scarsi, tutto quello che vogliamo, ma quest'anno si stanno mettendo d'impegno per sfavorirci.



Sono d'accordo, la stagione oltre ai nostri evidenti limiti, non è delle più fortunate ne con gli arbitri, ne con gli episodi. Penso al doppio palo di ieri, penso alla palla ferma sulla linea con l'Udinese, penso alla traversa nella trasferta di Roma. Penso a rigori palesi non dati come ieri, come quello di Empoli. E vado cosi a memoria ma sono sicuro di episodi ce ne siano molti altri. 

Purtroppo è cosi, stagione sfortunata, ma non dev'essere un alibi perchè rimane il fatto che se la stagione non è positiva ci sono moltissime colpe di chi ha allestito la squadra.


----------



## The Ripper (14 Marzo 2016)

Io non me la prendo con la fortuna. E' stata la fortuna a farci vincere il derby, pareggiare a Napoli e con la Roma.
Perché dobbiamo dire che abbiamo avuto sfortuna? Per i pali? la porta senza pali non si regge


----------

